# 15 Gallon: Long & Low. Scarlet Badis & Red Cherry Shrimp



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well this is my first serious planted tank.. my first tank is a low light 40 gallon that was going to be my centre piece... BUT due to unforseeable issues.. i just cant justify putting more money in this tank. 

so onto the new project. 15 gallon long.. shrimp tank so far. 

bought the tank at an ACE auction 1$
co2 regulator 35$
flame moss 8$

as of yet:
no substrate
no filter
no co2

the tank needs some work.. a reseal and a REALLY good scrubbing, paint removal, and label removal. the reseal is a write off.. The bf has resealed his share of tanks, the 140, the 110, the 170.... lol i think im covered there.

i have a large supply of cherry shrimp waiting for me at a friends house until im ready to go...  Thanks Candice!!! :wink:










well ill update soon.. 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet! The 15 gallons is my favorite tank size. I love mine, it's the perfect everything. Subscribing to this so I don't miss updates!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You got some work a head of you there.a razor blade will be your best friend in this. Tagging along fit help and just to watch


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i do have some surprises coming.. im sure!  i am really excited about this tank.. im not a huge tank fan.. even tho i have mostly big ones. yay small water changes!!!

the razor blades are covered!! got a supply to last me a long time. 

Amy

ps. i love 15s too <3


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, that was a nice price for _Rasbora Heteromorpha_. I hope the tank isn't scratched under that grime though. Looking forward to seeing it fixed up, filled, and planted!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

meeh if its scratched ill replace the panels... i have enough extra glass laying around and a guy i know at a glass company so i can get it cut for dirt cheap!.. its not what you know its who you know! lol! ill clean it up as best i can tomorrow if i have time... take some pics.. decide on the panels that stay and which go... reuse the old panels for lids! woo hoo recycle!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've heard of people using CLR with great success on the calcium deposits. Have you thought about trying it out especially since you are resealing the tank?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

You can't beat a $1 rimless tank!

I'm fairly certain that once the planted tank bug bites you, you'll find _plenty_ of reasons to spend more money on the tank.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

aaaaaa CLR my favorite cleaning product! ive cleaned up many cheap tanks that have alot of "deposits"  thats why i got them so cheap.. i really cant pass down a good deal. couple weeks ago i drove 2.5 hours to pick up a 170 tank and stand for 200$... how could you not!!! lmao... maybe that why we have so many huge tanks!

hahaha yeah im sure i can find ALOT of ways to spend lots of money on stuff.. i want a really nice stand... good plants are not cheap in canada... and hard to find.. some times you luck out and find an ad for clippings... most great plants are in permanent homes so you just hope for clippings.  

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

After cleaning that up, you could resell that for some change. Of course, that would be really difficult.  Sucks about not being able to find plants cheap up there. But I am sure you will make do with your creativity.


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been wanting a rimless tank. Jealousy sets in.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

Also, for the grime, distilled white vinegar works quite well. The paint might be a PITA to scrape off, but I am sure you got it covered. I'm not sure if acetone is a no no or not for aquarium clean up. 
Either way, this is a unique tank for sure! Looking forward to seeing it all fixed up.
not sure if this suits the vision for your scape, but if you need some black river stone, I can hook you up roud:
Man.. I should have asked that before I just sent out the other stuff. *facepalm*


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol im doing black sand... no rocks.. mix n match isnt for me  im using acetone for the paint... you have to to get a good seal for silicone.. clean surface FTW!!!  

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well here is the clean tank... after an hour of scrubbing with CLR, comet, and acetone.. its ok looking... barely any scratches and the ones that are on the tank are mostly on the bottom.. 

im going to have to replace the one side ( the bottom corner is cracked) i couldnt see it with all that junk on it.. and i still didnt get it all clean.. and the back of the tank will have to be replaced there is a small chip at the top...

i have to say this tank must have been slapped together.. it was NOT level.. at all... hahahaha one edge of the bottom was sticking out.. ha... 

i figure that i will finish cleaning it all when everything is ripped apart before it gets put back together. 

crack on bottom corner









chip on same pane









chip on back









full shot









audi pissed that i put her in there









well the bf comes home this weekend so ill be ripping this apart and putting it back together i hope. depends on how much time we have.. 3 days off it a short time to get a lot done. 

im picking up an Ehiem 2232 this weekend to. YAY! 

Amy


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the dimensions on that tank. It seems like 15 is the magic number lately. I've seen two other tanks in 15(not the low wide dimensions like this tank), and they all have something enchanting about them. Should make an excellent shrimp habitiat.

Is your cat named "Audi"? That's cool. Is it for the Latin meaning, or the awesome cars? Or maybe short for something?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i like to think for the cars but her real name is Autumn named by Kyles mom. but we call her audi for short.. she responds to audi.. and stinky.. 


i really like the low profile on this tank. its unique.. and a longer tank makes more room for more plants.. i can wait to start finding some more mosses.. my friend who has all my shrimp has some christmas moss that im stealing a chunk off of.. hahahah she'll never know:angel:

Amy


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


>


Wow. You did an amazing job cleaning the tank:thumbsup:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

:icon_redf thanks. it still seems dirty to me but i could just have a mild case of OCD. i dislike dirt :thumbsdow

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats the measurements on that tank. Looks like a great size. I only ask because it looks custom built.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

L- 2 feet
W- 1 foot
H- 10 inches

it has to be custom. i bought it at an auction so i dont know the history of it.. but its not level.. lol a slap up job to me....

Amy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

problemman said:


> Amazing!


 
hahaha and there is nothing even in it yet... 
wait for some plants...


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well turns out that after my guy at fusion glass looked at the tank he said it would be cheaper and better put together if he just built me the same tank with new glass.. perfect! and the glass will be slightly thicker.. i guess the old stuff was super thin and all different widths... hahaha i guess thats what you get for a dollar.:biggrin: 

so in a couple weeks i get my new tank. then cycling can begin!!!  

still havent been able to locate my filter... the evil ppl at "not so local fish store" where no help at all so i will just buy it online i think. everytime i need something i have to drive about 2 hours to a store, so i will be taking this tank slowly.

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha! All that hard work just to get a new tank. That totally sounds like me.  Cannot wait to see the tank come in. I absolutely love my 15 gallon tank. Stupid American question here: Do you guys use gallons or liters typically in measurements?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

They use liters sewingalot. America is the only country that uses the standard measurement. Lame I know, but at least the tried to switch back in 78' (says my dad). I derimmed my 15 and found that there is a half inch of glass that overlaps the bottom pane. I think it might look cool or like a piece of crap...You did a great job!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, Caton. I am pretty sad for not knowing that answer and I was too lazy to google. Let's spam SkyGrl's journal until she updates us. j/k


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol we only use gallons for fish tanks so HAH! lol i think if you tried talking to anyone in liters for fish tanks they would look at you like you came from mars... or USA.. j/k

im really looking forward to scaping a low profile tank. it gunna look sooo cool. i picked up my substrate, black flourish sand. 2 lrg bags for 24.99.. couldnt pass that up.. and i picked up my filter that im cycling on a spare standard 15 gallon i had laying around in the basement. its been cycling for a couple weeks ish now. i seeded it from one of my rena XP3 that needed a cleaning anyway. its currently housing a preggers dayglow... 

spam away.. i love idle conversation!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So my question wasn't so dumb after all!  Sweet steal on the black sand. I am really jealous now. How is the dayglow doing? The pair is a beautiful couple. You are going to have some good looking children. Great idea on cycling the filter while you wait.

Since I am spamming now, did I mention I like your picture in your avatar? You look so happy.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i worry about her all time.. for a couple days i thought she had dropped her babies during the move from the 170... lol but i was worrying in vain.. her mouth is expanding daily i attempt to feed her crushed flake hoping she will suck some past her babies but she doesnt seem intrested. i think im a little overbearing but this is my first real fry raising experience. (well besides the pregnant yellow lab we got a year ago.) 

lol i want to set up the tank asap so i thought why wait the extra time for the cycling and start it now... plus i wanted to play with my new filter... ive never had an ehiem before and MAN im converted! i love that everything is so well built. 

that was a night out with one of my besties! we always have so much fun and tend to get into trouble when we go out together... but i love a little trouble. it makes the night more fun... a random need to cause trouble... by myself im meek and innocent.. when im out with a friend... watch out.. lol

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tell me about. I still worry when my platy fish get preggers and they are always breeding. I would be a nervous wreck with another mouth brooder. When we had cichlids, I would check the tank several times a day when they started breeding.

Eheim is definitely my favorite filter as well. I have others, but they are the easiest to clean and can be dropped quite a distance full without breaking, lol. Don't recommend doing this. You will get a floor full of fish water. 

You are making me miss my college friends! We used to have loads of fun, especially my last year of undergrad. Sadly, they have all moved back home or to other locations. But boy did we get rowdy!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Guess what ?!?!?!?!*

i got to see my shrimp..:bounce::icon_mrgr and my christmas moss!!!

i took some pictures, they are currently living in a couple of my girlfriends tanks. i went out to her place for a visit and snapped some pics  they are so cute and much better then expected!! now i want my tank back!!! k thanks, :icon_conf

her tank is a low tech 35 gallon, she has 4 silver hatchets, 3 marble hatchets, 2 kuli loaches, i java loach, bruno pleco, rubber lip pleco, one pea puffer, and tonnes of shrimps!!!!! so cute cute!

ok.. enough talking... enjoy!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool! Those shrimp are pretty! Does that one have a stripe on it's back? I love that! How is the custom tank coming along?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well i picked up my tank from Fusion Glass. he is demanding i get him a picture of the tank when its set up. it looks amazing! im so happy with it.










we also picked up a gold calvus. its name is goldie (i know original) but so cute. hes getting along great with our white calvus. so here are some pics. ill be setting this all up after christmas, and adding substrate, and making a stop at natures corner. oooo plant shopping my favorite!











Amy


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweet! Got any more pics of the Calvus. I think a mix of black and white Calvus will be my next tank. There usually quite expensive here though anywhere between 15-40 bucks each, but so worth it such a beautiful fish!
Can't wait to see the new tank tank shape


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I was just on a website that had pictures of calvus and I was thinking getting some


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That came out perfectly! Awesome tank... Now get it setup tonight! I wanna see it planted.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

they are pretty awesome, none of the larger cichlids pick on them. they can break up a fight pretty quick. favorite fish to watch for sure. 

some more random pics: 





































Amy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I have the shell dwellers now! I'm making them a tank that is tang biotope soon. Like my 40 may get some others to go with but prob not


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ive heard of ppl who can have 2 pairs in a 10 gallon, but i think that is pretty rare. id love a species tank of these guys, the only time the get aggressive is when you are vaccuuming. ours bites arms.. better be careful. :fish:the pair will share a main shell and then the female will have another one or 2 shells, make sure you have a well stocked shell selection. 

Amy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I got shells for days!i knew I was going to get into them so during the summer at garage sales, shells I saw,I would grab them up.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> That came out perfectly! Awesome tank... Now get it setup tonight! I wanna see it planted.


hahaha nice. cant rush the good stuff tho, i want to get a nice stand soon for this. ill find something:thumbsup:. 

i want everything perfect before i get fully started. amd i do know ill change my mind a billion times. i always do

Amy


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Amy thanks for posting more pics of the Tanganyikans they look very comfortable and healthy in there big tank.Do you think 4- 2m 2f Calvus would work in a 50 gallon of is that too small? Anything besides other cichlids that would make for good tankmates?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

they would be so happy in that. you can pretty much put anything with them. they have a very mild temperment. we have 2 small synidontis multi catfish in there and they never get bothered. they are bottom dwelling cichllids. i wouldnt put in smaller tetras, have larger ones, anything the size of or bigger then these little guys. they are one of the most peaceful dwarfs out there besides bolivians. i have a brichardi cichllid in the 170 also and they seem to pick on one another sometimes, usually the brichardi starts it. so i wouldnt advise putting those two species together. when we get a couple more females and see if they pair up we will be moving the brichardi to another tank or rehomeing him. 

as for other tankmates like i said anything thats bigger then him, silver dollars, dwarf gouramis ect. 

here is a link on the water conditions/ph/breeding requirments for lamprolagus brevis


http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/BrevisShelldweller.php


Amy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Amy I think they were asking about the calvus not the brevis


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol oh. well. calvus can go with any fish larger then them. they are carnivoires mostly so they will eat small tetras, ours have eaten minnows and frozen fish/prawns/bloodworms. i dont know alot about breeding calvus but i think that 4 calvus should be fine in a tank that size. depends on the individual personalities of the fish. some fish are just more peacful in general. do some research on them. im not an expert by any means. 

sorry i went on a long rant before! i tend to ramble on occasion. 

Amy


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol oh no worries on the rambling, I find myself rambling on these forums all the tyme. Especially while drinking this deliciously dark Starbucks coffee-I'll be wired now for hours.I guess it would of helped if I was a bit more specific than just saying Tanganyikans. Yup, I meant the Calvus. I was hoping for tankmates that were more specific to Africa that would be suitable. I just haven't stumbled on anything suitable other than more cichlids.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What about congo tetras, african butterflys, there are barbs from there and tetras.synodontis cats are pretty cool but can get large. Elephant nose and baby whales, and I think that's about it. Who said you need cichlids lol


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Elephant nose would be sweet. I wasn't aware they would be ok in with Calvus.Thanks


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

O not with calvus different areas in africa.i thought you were saying you couldn't think of other fish for an african setup.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful tank. I love the new fish addition. I am going to read up on them some more.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hardscape. Take 1*










ok i want opinions ppl. pick your favorite scape and if you have something you would like to change.. make a commet. 

1. at first i tried a few different variations on hill ideas... this what my favorite with out any rocks. 











2. first rock idea not super crazy about it  its lopsided i think. 










3. this one is good i really like the one rock that has an arch shape... cant you just see flame moss growing up from it? 











4. there are a few variations on this one... high in the centre.. rocks on and around it.. 


a.









b.









c.









d.









e.









f.









g.









h.



















isnt it exciting?!?!?!?!? hehehehe i know I am. i* MAY *be getting some black tiger shrimp with the orange eyes... mayeb for valentines day *hint hint* :flick:

i also have some wood i bought off plantbrain a while back... i have some smaller pieces and some medium size ones.... ill see if i can dig up some pics. 


































Amy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

For some reason I'm really drawn to g at the moment


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice socks. lol

I agree with *problemman*, I like g the best.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

good thing i left them like that lol... 

and yes i know.. its because i *HATE* folding socks... as long as they are the same thickness.... ocd about it 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You poor thing. You have to wear mismatched socks in order to afford your tank accessories. :biggrin: I like 3 and g.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> You poor thing. You have to wear mismatched socks in order to afford your tank accessories. :biggrin: I like 3 and g.


yeah poor me! :hihi: i think ill stick with g. it looks good and i can plant around it. i still have another bag of sand to add. i didnt rinse the first bag so id thought id cap it with the second one.. do you think that would work? it is flourite.... 

hmmm i wont be adding fish or shrimp right away... 

Amy


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the dimensions of 15G. There's just something elegant about them. Can't wait to see what you do with it (it already looks like a totally different tank and all you did was clean it!).


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i did clean it.. and then realized how much damage there was and had it rebuilt. so it is a different tank. my glass guy told me there was 3 different thicknesses of glass on the old one. it was obviously just put together with scrap glass. 

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ok im super pumped now.. i did a little shopping.... and i got approved to get a GLA co2 system!!! oh lordy! im not sure when i get to order it but!!! i did just order a co2 indicator from ebay tho!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Where from?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

GLAs website.


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

I like option G right now.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i may try a couple more tonight. ill post them, i really want something stunning. i may have to get a couple more rock options..

last scape with light:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What are the plants in mind? This may help alot with how you want to do the rocks


----------



## CK_Beastie (Jan 7, 2011)

Where did you get the black sand? I was looking for some at my local shops and couldn't find any, so I just had to go with Petco's random rocks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

One thing I am not liking about it is how centered the rocks are. I am not sure why, but it's kind of bugging me. Congrats on the co2 system!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> One thing I am not liking about it is how centered the rocks are. I am not sure why, but it's kind of bugging me. Congrats on the co2 system!


Agreed


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

bah! its bothering me too.. im letting it sit untill i get some more inspriation.... its just a pure moss tank so far... i have flame moss and christmas moss.. perhaps a christmas moss carpet?!?! lol 

i have been reading a bunch of iwaguni write ups and Mr. Amano says dont try to arrange when you dont have the motivation (im paraphrasing)... so i will try arranging some more...

im thinking a back wall of DHG... he said it can sometimes soften the look of a rockscape (again im paraphrasing) maybe... depends how the hardscape develops. 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Amano is a smart man. A christmas moss covering would be neat!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw one of his tanks ans he had flame moss as the back instead of the dhg....or maybe I'm wrong....


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*well looky looky... whos got a new shrimpp tank now? ME!*

:bounce::bounce::icon_mrgr well i FINALLY got my tank all set up. still couldnt find a stand so the kitchen counter will do! lol made a trip to get my shrimps and my christmas moss. the two outside stones have the flame moss on them. the rest of the moss is Christmas moss. my friend was kind enough to give me 2 thats right 2 berried females with my shrimp haulroud:. 23 shrimp total.. not counting the super baby ones! im very happy with it. 

well here are some pictures. i cant wait till its all grown in! now i need a better macro camera.. those babies are small!!!!

no co2 for now.. moss doesnt need it!



















**note** cactus wood and random rocks are not staying. i left the cactus wood for my 2 snails. and rocks where a gift... have to use them for a little while at least.

you may also have noticed i added some wood. im not sure about it... the shrimp are enjoying the shade. the 2 T5 bulbs are a tad bright... hahahaha the light will be hung as soon as my bf decides to do it. hopefully i get a huge colony out of these shrimps! 

enjoy!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice Dimensions!

I have similar hopes with the moss in my tank. I'll be sure to follow this thread =) Great Job so far.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks. i really like the dimensions as well! i think long and low looks so nice!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

For sure gives a great panoramic view =)
The cactus wood really takes away from it all right now. But I see that its not staying so thats alright =) hope your snails enjoy it while it still there


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

a little update here. im taking more and more pictures of my shrimp!! so here are a few shots. you can see some really nice stock in there. i think candice ended up giving me around 30 shrimp total. such a good friend!  


































enjoy. 
Amy

FTS:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay shrimp! haha looking good when you start trimming down your moss it will start looking so great i love when it starts geting the true bushy look.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, it looks great! Mko was just mentioning your tank and I forgot to look for an update. I need to start checking in on my favorite tanks. The shrimp look happy in there new home. That comment on the gifted rocks are priceless.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

:hihi: oh you guys!!... lol i did my first moss trim and i think i need to find a better way.. i was picking loose moss outta the tank for like an hour, just when i thought i was done, :BAM: another one goes floating across the tank... grrrr! im kinda likeing the yellow rocks but i think i want to get a cube made and have it sitting next to this one. BUT that wont be till we move. :icon_lol:

the shrimp seem super happy. i saw the males scooting like crazy after a female yesterday and having a monstrous light on the tank makes taking pictures so much fun. im hanging the light this weekend and im going to try to pick up a hydor eth heater so i can take the jager one out.. and the themometer has to go. lol when ill be happy. for now. 

you may have noticed the small little plant in the front (the short stubby leafy one) its just an experiment... seeing if roots will take. i had a second one in there but it melted. this one is doing ok.. candice has some red ludwigia she is trimming soon... so perhaps ill snag some of that.. i love having friends that give you trimmings!:angel:

thanks for commenting guys.. i LOVE rammbling so i hope you enjoy :wink:

your candian shrimper

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha i doo that too i just get so excited when people reply haha. Pics of your trim? i'd love to see =D


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

when my light goes on tomorrow ill snap some pics.  

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

ahaha alright can't wait then.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am going to have a bunch of HM trimmings soon if either of you want some. I will also be able to spare some HC in a month or 2.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


> :hihi: oh you guys!!... lol i did my first moss trim and i think i need to find a better way.. i was picking loose moss outta the tank for like an hour, just when i thought i was done, :BAM: another one goes floating across the tank... grrrr! im kinda likeing the yellow rocks but i think i want to get a cube made and have it sitting next to this one. BUT that wont be till we move. :icon_lol:
> Amy


If I lived in Canada I would load you up with plants. And free algae.

Here is a tip I got from a member if you can remove the things easily, trim them in a bucket and swirl them around to get rid of the clippings. Just a thought. Oh, and not trimming works, too. :biggrin:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i will try the trimming in a bucket. sounds less aggravating... always a good thing. after they bush up some. ill not trim at all then i shall trim one day and free moss for everyone!!!

picked up another large rock and some random grass yesterday.. the only reason i bought the grass was because it was a mystery.. i love a good mystery  Kyle picked up some red vals, spiral vals, and regular ones for his piranha tank! yes the 140 is planted!!! they seem to like it alot! (i stole a couple smaller red vals) and i installed my new ETH heater. ooohhhh yyyeeeaaahhhh!!! still have not hung the light.. kyle is procrastinating. grrr 

so here are some rescape photos. Enjoy!



























back view of tank^^










im very happy with this scape!!

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

quick shot of 140.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking awesome!

So when are you going to start selling shrimp???? Ima gonna need some soon.....:biggrin:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!

as soon as my mommas start dropping babies  well maybe a little later. i have alot of different stages of eggs right now. 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking great, Amy! I like this better all the time. The rocks remind me of the mountains that have been cut into for roadways. Very pretty.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

thank you sewing  at the begininng of the hardscape of this tank i wanted to go ahead and make the hilly look but i think having mountainous rocks looks way better.. i have the first rock climbing RCS. they love scaling both peaks. :hihi::icon_lol: i took some cool pics today from a low angle. now if only i could get some shrimp sized highland costumes....:red_mouth:

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahaha! That would be cute. When I saw the title of your tank I thought immediately of this song. Love it!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol now dont laugh at me but i love this song, mostly because its the theme some on the george lopez show.. oh man he makes me laugh so hard!!! WATCHA!!! i kill myself everytime. The sarcastic Benny, lol pure humour! 

Amy


----------



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

just stumbled upon this tank. think it looks great. I especially like that you were able to use the glass filter pipes. where did you get them cause i might consider it for a future tank if i have the money.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

im glad you like the tank... i won them from a ex-member of this site. they are actually acrylic. they are very nice. they add the extra touch to the tank. 

couple days ago i was watching the shrimp swimming around.. (so cute) and i noticed a little red dot on the intake. on closer inspection i saw that it was a male RCS that had his tail end sucked into one of the holes. i immediately turned off the filter and noticed that he was still moving lots trying to get out. i grabbed the tongs and knocked on the intake tube hopeing he would be scared and freak out and get out. well that didnt work so thinking quickly grabbed a small piece of loose moss and held it infront of him. i was hoping that he would try to clean it and hold onto it so i could pull him out. i kept trying and trying and he was always letting go. 10 minutes later im getting frusturated so i take the moss out of the tank (who needs a loose piece floating around in there...) and placed the tongs on either side of him, and very slowly started closing them... well i saw his little feelers going like crazy and !POP! he pulls himself out using the tongs as leverage. lol relief!!! what a stressful 10 minutes!!! the things you do for your little shrimps!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How did I miss this cute story?!?! I am totally spending more time on the journals and less on the other parts of the forum so I don't miss out on experiences like these. :biggrin: Any picture updates of your tank?

And YAY for the shrimp rescue!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol the shrimp rescue was so intense! 

some updates, Kyle hung my light, but i think it may still be to close. im getting hair algea... ugh and its in the moss.. and as you can see im getting algea on my rocks which im ok with.. i think it gives them more character  

a local guy wanted to trade some vals with some lotus so i met up with him and traded off. i got 2 plants  im pretty excited about them.. and they are red  heh heh perfect! my grass is taking off too. i started dosing some flourish and iron... ugh here come the weekly water changes! lol but i hope it may help with the algea. i may spot treat the algea with some flourish... (Sara do you have any suggestions?) :icon_wink 

im having a shrimp explosion! i love it! some of my females are pretty close to painted fire reds so im hoping i get some decent breeding stock! :biggrin:



















Enjoy!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Psst Amy... your flame moss.. ITS EPIC. =D

looking good =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> Psst Amy... your flame moss.. ITS EPIC. =D
> 
> looking good =)


Bwa ha hahaha *gasp* hahahahahaha i was so going for EPIC! 

^^ ok so a slight over reaction but i did laugh so loud i scared my cat...:hihi:

thanks Mko

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

.Mko. said:


> Psst Amy... your flame moss.. ITS EPIC. =D
> 
> looking good =)


 I agree. Can I have your algae rocks for my scape? :biggrin: I love that shrimp climbing up the mountain! TOO CUTE!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i love my shrimp.. they are always doing something cute.. i waste so much camera battery on this tank lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Me too, Amy. I must take more pictures of my fish and shrimp than I do of my family. I think I need a priority adjustment.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i think your priorities are were they should be. you take more pictures of your fish because they have shorter lives. in truth i think the ratio of pictures taken over your fishes life to the pictures taken over your families life is near equal. besides you have to take SO many pictures to just get a few to turn out. with family you just boss them to stand still. lmao!!!

thats my logic anyway!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I LOVE your logic, Amy. I'm going to have to use that line as my next defense when my husband starts the teasing again.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol EXCELLENT! BTW i hate winter... my lips are so damned chapped. it seems no matter how much lip balm i put on they just hurt more!!! i want spring!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll trade you some snow for some stink bugs.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol no ill put up with the snow.. stink bugs are gross!! LOL

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i've never actually seen/ smelt an actual stink bug LOL


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you sure, Amy? These just started showing up in the last decade or so around here. Before, we didn't see them all that often. Mko - here you go: http://bravatablog.com/2010/09/recent-outbreak-of-stink-bugs/ Have you ever smelled a skunk? Much like that in a smaller scale.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Amy- I just noticed your avatar! Great t-shirt.  LOVING it (almost want one now).


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol..

well i have some big news.. did a little shopping around..aaaaannnddd....i bit the tetra bullet.... i swore to my self years ago i would never own a tetra.. yet here i am.. i got 10 ember eye rasbora and accidently got and extra rasbora so 11.. they where labeled as dwarf cardinals... not sure what they where thinking... but they are in this shrimp tanks and are doing great!! im slowly falling in lerve with them... they school nicely and i dont mind that! 

i also snapped up some blueish looking amanos... i dont know if it was stress or what but i thought they looked good! got 4 of them. they are so much bigger then my cherries. i fed the tank and 3 of them grabbed a pellet and CARRIED IT OFF!! it usualy takes 3-5 cherry shrimp eating a pellet to finish it off.... i was surprised to say the least!

all in all a great weekend so far.. and i saw discus in a store that floored me.. a dark burgandy red with black markings.. yowza! lol the size of dinner plates, thick too. ( i love seeing thick discus! i stood there and drooled for a while i'll admit. no labels or anything just a display of beauty.. 

ill grab some pics of the tank today and post tonight or tomorrow. 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha my amano used to do that too lol. But my cherry has now grown a little bit bigger and puts up more of a fight =). Post up pics tonight i wanna see this school you speak of.. i will do the same


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well its late and i think its time for an update... 

so i did some research and i now am very confused as to what kind of tetra i actually bought... maybe some one here an enlighten me. PLEASE! lol 

yes i wasted alot of battery on the tank... hahah and you get to see a pic of my bamboo/flower/wood shrimp. i only have one and he was transferred to the 15 when i was treating my 40 gallon with clout. he cant hide in the 15 all that well.
































































there you go. now tell me the name of those fish!!!!

Amy


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

I only see white cloud mountain minnows - the greyish fish with the white stripe and red tails? If that's them you still haven't got tetras lol!

They are great looking fish though


----------



## Indeed (Jan 28, 2011)

yup those look like white cloud mountain minnows, I like them personally, looks good!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

white cloud minnows! one of my favourite! lol a very hardy fish i must say. And everything is looking good =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha man all these fish stores cant label anything right!!! LOL 

well at least i dont have any tetras 


Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i love white clouds they are quite active and the ones in your tank have such great coloration. love the red on the tails =) most stores up here in edmonton have whiteclouds that are so much paler then yours so great find =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome. i got them from big als in calgary. i see much nicer stock in calgary stores usually. make a day trip and hit up golds and picses. golds has amazing discus!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

whoa really? haha i'll have to check it out if ever im on the road or passing by.. discus are awesome


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

road trip!!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That moss is growing fast! I don't think I've seen moss grow so quickly. My favorite part of the tank is the right corner. I really like the addition of the WCMM! How do you like them?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i love them they school so nicely.. i just did a christmas moss trim today.. i used the bucket method! worked so good! i also saw some stringy algea so i treated the bucket with excel and let it sit for 15 min. is that enough? its just the two mounds of x-mas moss on the right. grrrr it is spreading to the grass but im not super worried about it. i know i have algea because i have a light WAY to big for my tank. but i want it so ill deal with algea. 

i cant get myself to trim the flame moss.. its just so grand! maybe in 2 weeks. hey sara want some x-mas moss. ill ship it to you lol i have so much moss i dont know what to do with it. right now i have a 10 gallon running with nothing in it so all my x-mas moss trimmings get thrown in there. until i can ROAK some. 

on a side note my damn rams are not getting better!!! *sigh* i have basically written the 40 gallon off. i think at the end of its life i may end up with 2 loaches 1 pleco 1 rummy nose 2 glass catfish 1 twig catfish and 2 panda cories... i will transfer all my fish left into my 55 gallon im getting right away. hehehehehe excited. 

we are shutting down the 170.. well getting out of cichlids... for now. our 6 inch red devil will get the 170.. hahaha she is going to LOVE it!! lots of changes.. 

another question... we are moving soon and i dont want to catch all my shrimp and transport them separately, can i just slide my tank 1/2 or 1/4 full of water onto a plywood sheet and transport them that way? its the only tank we have with smaller fish in it. im also kinda scared that the bottom will pop out when i lift the tank with wet substrate.... so many concerns.. 

well that was a little long winded... 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ooo moss trim =) any pictures?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nah, I don't need any xmas moss. Thank you, though. I bet .Mko does. And yes, any pictures?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol ill take some tomorrow.. geez you guys are demanding.. heh heh heh.. like i care to take more pictures!!! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

at least you know that you are loved haha


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

haha awe thanks Mirko.. *romantic swooning*

....i think i read to many smut books. hahahaha

Amy

ps ill try to take a video tomorrow.... not promising anything gorgeous....


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

LOLOL. romantic swooning haha.

a video would be great i'd love to see your shrimp colony live haha.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ill get one online tomorrow  



Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

woot woot can't wait haha. i just finished uploading a video too =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i saw it already. its looking better and better. i commented on the video


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

I love your epic calcium stains/ hardwater deposits 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

quiet you! no one was supposed to mention that. i tried cleaning them today, i scrubbed so much.. no go.. we have some crazy water here. 

at least my shrimps have no problem molting and my nerite snails are breeding.. laying eggs freaking everywhere!!!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

our liquid rock water is the best.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> quiet you! no one was supposed to mention that. i tried cleaning them today, i scrubbed so much.. no go.. we have some crazy water here.
> 
> at least my shrimps have no problem molting and my nerite snails are breeding.. laying eggs freaking everywhere!!!
> 
> Amy


 yes mommy


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> i love them they school so nicely.. i just did a christmas moss trim today.. i used the bucket method! worked so good! i also saw some stringy algea so i treated the bucket with excel and let it sit for 15 min. is that enough? its just the two mounds of x-mas moss on the right. grrrr it is spreading to the grass but im not super worried about it. i know i have algea because i have a light WAY to big for my tank. but i want it so ill deal with algea.
> 
> i cant get myself to trim the flame moss.. its just so grand! maybe in 2 weeks. hey sara want some x-mas moss. ill ship it to you lol i have so much moss i dont know what to do with it. right now i have a 10 gallon running with nothing in it so all my x-mas moss trimmings get thrown in there. until i can ROAK some.
> 
> ...


I actually did this myself, with my diy 5 gallon tank, while full, by myself, with 3/8 inch plywood, hard as hell to say the least, and it was literally moving 2 feet foreword,

I never got that plywood out from under the tank 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Off topic: how much would your glass shop be able to cut me 5- 14x14 squares? And you ship it too me ( I'm that lazy)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

JamesHockey said:


> yes mommy


:flick: :hihi:

ill just have to get a REAL nice piece of plywood. router it. stain it. let it dry... and then i dont have to worry. maybe ill empty the tank a bunch. 

:hihi:Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i can ask. ill talk to him tomorrow. 

Amy


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Woooot love you people! 

I just wanna replace my 5 gallon diy with something slightly larger, with nicely cut class and I'm going to try and do a better silicone job


Btw thickness should be 1/4 ish


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

kk ill pm you price. then ill figure out the shipping


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Kool


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Video update!*

so i uploaded a video... its not the best but you get the feel of the tank lol
First video

here are some pics too. you dont get to see the red tiger lotus because its behind my rock. 
































enjoy!

disclaimer: my nose got to close to Audi's nose and we shocked each other.. lol that is why she squacked :icon_lol:

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great update, Amy! (And the squacking was hilarious) Do you like the lotus plants? Very pretty!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i love the red tiger!!! i had 2 plants but the smaller second one died within a week when i first got it. its just SO red. :icon_cool i was observing the tank and i didnt realize a couple more moms dropped their babies. my tank is TEAMING with babies!!! :eek5: i think ill put a couple in my 40 gallon 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Babies!!!!!!! Get pictures as soon as you can. Burn up that camera battery.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

:fish1: so cute cute! 2 oclock is when my light goes on.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, my light hasn't even kicked on yet. But get some pictures when you can or I may have to do this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/102602-125g-mud-tank-9.html


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

HAHAHAHA awesome! ill post pictures, ill post pictures!!!!! i promise!!!! its only 12 30!! i have a couple hours right???? 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, it's 2:28 here, I didn't think about the time difference, lol. Since I am heading off here until later this even soon, you're safe......for now.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

im hurrying! photobucket is taking FOREVER!!!!!! ugh mass uploads suck! be ready for some pictures!!!

ok pictures are here...

amano hanging out on the val. one of the amanos molted last night. first amano molt since i got them!


















this is the best colored Cherry. she is so great. i hope she doesnt die anytime soon.


















now onto the babies!




























aaand one last pick of my amano.










Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Amy, loving the shrimp! Especially the babies!!!!! Yeah! (Thanks for sharing). What do you feed them?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL JUST THE HIKARI SHRIMP PELLETS... whoops hit the caps key. LOL

and the flake thats left over when i feed the white clouds. 

Sara i love seeing you posting.. you have something good to say each time (even if its WAAAAAY off topic..) <my fave.

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Amy, I love seeing your post as well.  I was about to say "STOP YELLING AT ME AND TAKE OFF THOSE CAPS LOCKS!" Lol. Haha, my shrimp wouldn't touch the stuff. And once I gave them some of that food Mordalphus sent me, they became spoiled very quickly. :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hmmmm perhaps i shall have to get some of this miraculous food.... can you hook me up.. which reminds me... i walked into my small town (5000) post office carrying a bag of christmas moss for Dave.. every one was giving me such dirty looks. when i finally go tto the counter my lady behind the counter asked me all snooty like, "what have you got there... its not illegal is it?" so me..being the smart a$$ i am asked if she wanted to smell it... lmao the look on her face!!! priceless. 

i explained to her what it was and she seemed to get a little more cheerful after that.. hahaha. i always feel like a drug dealer when i exchange plants with ppl.. 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahahahaha! I know what you mean. My post office now knows me by name from all the RAOKs! Aquariumliam has it. If you like I could send you a few and if you like it, get in contact with him. It doesn't sink immediately, but it's gotten to the point the shrimp get so excited, they all jump on the pellet and pull it down in the water with them. Just send me your address in pm. I am going to the post office on Monday for other people, so it'd be easy to send you some.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

oooo ok. THANKS SARA!! i <3 u!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I <3 you, too! Aren't we cool since we know what that means? I <3 Karackle for teaching it to me. :hihi: Well, I am off to drink an Irish coffee sans the coffee and hop into bed! It's nearly 2 am and I am TRYING to make myself get on a normal schedule again.

We'll trade BBA for food. This is excellent! LOL


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

just read through all 11 pages haha, and i thought i was going to bed an hour ago. i'm very excited for the christmas moss, thank you so much. i really like this tank, i think sara talked me into setting up a shrimp tank the other night. i really want some orange eyed blue tiger shrimp. 

i love those white clouds, a friend i used to live with impulse bought them one day, and didn;t like em. while i was at work he put them all in my 29 gallon tank (it was a low tech planted flowerhorn tank then). i came home from work just in time to see the last one being devoured by that mean hungry fish. he thought it was cool, i thought it was a waste...

i do miss that flowerhorn, we kept him in a 180 until my friend brought home some small cichlids and watched two of them get eaten, so my flowerhorn was moved to my tank (he was like 4-5 inches at the time). he then ate the inhabitants of my southeast asian tank. 4 gouramis, 12 tiger barbs, 8 kuhli loaches, a beautiful black betta. i also watched him destroy a 6" jack dempsey once (i just wanted him to have another tank mate, but he said no). i lost him to a week long power outage the week before christmas 2009.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Amy, sweet Amy, I'm feeling quite bad
i just found your thread, I hope you're not mad
I'll have to catch up on all that you've done
but for now I think that this is quite fun
I'm writing this poem especially for you
you were very sad and that was my cue
you thought we were finished with poems today
i hope now you're shouting "hip, hip, hooray"
Amy, sweet Amy, I wrote this for you
I hope that you like it, I really do
and if you want more, dear Amy just ask
I assure you my friend, I am up to the task
now I will finish with these silly words
i hope you enjoy spring flowers and birds
and now I'll go read your journal you see
that is what i'll do if it's up to me
if duty calls and i'm needed in lab
it's possible i'll turn into a crab
but if they leave me to do as I please
i'll finish your journal with lots of ease
then I can comment on your lovely tank
and on this statement you really can bank


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

read it all! LOVE the tank! And I love the shrimpies, I miss my bamboo shrimp, i had one in my 30g and he was SO COOL to watch when he had his fans out searching for food. I would mix some fry food (powder) with tank water and squirt it near him to make sure he got enough food  

Anyway, I like how you've arranged everything so it looks good from all angles but it also looks like totally different tanks from all angles, very cool! 

And yes, we're totally awesome for knowing what <3 means :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL i was gone all day and your poem made my night! im glad you like my tank. i love it. i watch it all the time! there is always something going on! my bamboo shrimp is going into my 40gallon again. i took him out when i treated my tank. ive had him for at least a year. he has survived each molt and now rules the 40. hahaha he will shuffle rocks. he never goes hungry. no one messes with him. 

i use <3 on facebook. it makes an actual heart when you post it! pretty awesome!

btw im keepin that poem!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara was worried you wouldn't like it. :hihi: I told her anyone cool enough to use the <3 is cool enough for poetry. 

That bamboo shrimp is really cool looking how big do those get?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

im not sure how big they get? i assume 4-5 inches.. hopefully?!?! i would love a huge shrimp. i was looking at babies in the pet store and i alost got some!!! ALMOST.. id like to have a plethora of them, maybe in my cube. 

<3 is the best! 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

*shudders* Okay, now you going to have to take videos to desensitize me to bamboo shrimp now that I like Amano shrimp. That's just bordering on creepy size. :hihi: I've got your package all ready to ship off on Monday, by the way. I figured you can't hurt food but help it by putting it in a dark place, lol.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol ok ill take some video when he goes back in the 40 gallon. i broke a light on it last night.. just a bulb thank god!

oooo im so excited for the new shrimpy food!!! i hope they like it!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sure they will. If not, you could snack on it. :hihi: I am glad it was just a bulb, too. Hopefully, it was a cheap one.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

it was a coralife bulb... grrr.. at least it wasnt both!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

:hihi: I'm glad you liked the poem! :biggrin: And I really do love your tank, i'm so with you on the whole just sitting and watching all the cool things that are going on! My boyfriend thinks i'm weird :tongue: 

I had my bamboo shrimp for about a year, but then it appears he climbed out of the tank one day  he was definitely well fed, the tank was well established and he would also shuffle rocks around in search of food, I liked squirting in the powdered food because he would put out all of his fans and just shovel food in his mouth and it was awesome to watch! :hihi: 

Sorry to hear about the bulb though! GRRRR but I agree, it's a very good thing it was just the bulb! PHEW! No matter what bulbs you use, i imagine the fixture would cost a lot more to replace! 

also, I agree, it's awesome that <3 becomes an actual heart on facebook, it does so in google chat too! roud:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well good news bad news today... i lost one of my older females..  not cool. she was a VERY mature shrimp i got from Candice, i know she gave me at least 2 sets of babies. plenty enough for me. i donated her body to the food budget... my yellow lab <3 her. a tasty snack. 










on the good side i planted the ludwigia in the 15 gallon and the 40 gallon. when i take some pics of the 40 ill post them in this thread (i dont have a thread for the other one.)

enjoy some pics.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

This is Nelson. Candice came down for the weekend and brought her foster dog. he is a german shepard X doberman. a lil Smrty pants. here is a demonic picture...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ooo that ludwigia is looking sweet =) when those lotuses start growing bigger they are going to make such a nice Big-leafed background along with the ludwigia. To bad about your female. I still have the one big red cherry shrimp living with a bunch of amanos in my tank lets see how long she makes it.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

when she dies ill bring you a small colony for your tank  by then i will have been shoveling the extra shrimp into my 40 gallon. my ram can only eat so many,.... lol im excited to have the lotus grow bigger... i think it will be a great addition to this tank.. my 40 looks full now that i planted 25 stems into the 40 and 5 in the 15. i cant wait for another trim. we will see how these plants grow with less fertz and less light. grr dogs.! 

PLUS their farts STINK. i am waiting for a bigger house so i can run from the fart room when it happens.... gaross!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL! dog farts. haha bigger house means.. MORE FISH TANKS 
haha your rams will be getting a lot of protein from their shrimp diet can't believe that thats how much you will have


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ill be overrun!!!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That dog is stupendous! I love when they their show teeth like that (but not when they are going to bite me, lol). I want to play with Nelson now. Who's the other dog (paw)? 

Sorry about the shrimp.  Old age, you think? On the bright side, the yellow lab loves you for that yummy snack. Nice plant additions. They look very healthy.
Oh, and the tank in the background with Nelson is quite pretty.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

thats my 40 i ignore. the other dog is her puppy she just adopted. 6 months old. 70 lbs. lab/newfoundlander/great pyrenees. his name is Zoltron. he is very well behaved and has help settle nelson down. he will be between 100-140 lbs... big dog. 

nelson is a very pretty dog, his ears are starting to stiffen into the german shepard ears, with a doberman body and doberman gait. but he has the germanshepard hair. he will be a VERY beautiful dog. he is very well trained. will sit stay laydown and shows great control around cats (Candice also has 5 cats in the house with her 3 dogs ((picked up rotti female today for fostering)) plus her 230 gallon, 55 gallon, 30 gallon, 20 gallon, 10 gallon x2) yes she is busy.... 

40 gallon pics:




























ill update post with more nelson/zolton pics

as promised.... 


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















ps sara did i satisfy your picture addiction?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well dog farts, this is a nice tank!!! What is the plant growing tall and ripply in the background, an aponogeton?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahhaha i KNEW someone would ask.... its plasticia backround... lol my plants look so sad i had to cover the evidence plus the tank is RIGHT at the front door and i has to insulate the back and i didnt want to see pink backround all winter... UGH!

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

AHHHHhahahaha.....Sorry, didnt mean to bust you out  I gotta admit, I was COMPLETELY fooled! Never suspected they were part of the background. Nice shots of the doggies  I wish I had a big enough place for one.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

they live north of me like 1 1/2 hours so i only see then a few times a month. but they sure are cute cute!


its such a good backround we have it on all of our tanks with backrounds... lmao!!!!


Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I want Zoltron!!! He's going to be a handsome dog, is already a nice looking one. I've always liked the larger breeds best. (Even though I do love my little girl, Wishbone.) I must say, I was fooled by the background at first, too. It isn't actually that bad of a background and I kind of like it....wait. I meant that as a compliment, lol.



> ps sara did i satisfy your picture addiction?


Amy, it did help quite a bit, thanks. If there are pictures, I will look even if there are no comments. Am I that known as the picture fiend? LOL.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol! zoltron was up for adoption through WHARF, but candices dad fell in love with him so they are keeping him. nelson is up for adoption.. check out their website. once i move and can have dogs in my place ill be fostering some too.. ill raise them the cesar millan way!

i like the backround. its better then pink or nothing. my poor tank has never had proper lighting so the plants i have put in there have either died or grown slowly... its the one tank that is used as a donation tank. lol! did you see my huge chunk of BBA? lol i tried to get it in a couple pictures.. just for you.. 

Amy


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow zoltron is going to be a MONSTER! :hihi: but in a totally awesome and amazingly good way! And nelson is a gorgeous little pooch too, and quite adorable, I love his little half-stiffened ears, TOO CUTE! (cute) And yeah dude CESAR MILLAN all the way. He IS thee dog wheesperer! :hihi: i love that show. I actually used his techniques to whip my Cody into shape and it worked really well, he stopped running away and comes when he is called even at the dog park with other puppies distracting him. roud:

I too must admit I was fooled by the background, I knew something looked a little off, but I actually thought they were silk plants, so I was halfway there I guess :hihi:

LOVIN' the BBA chunk! :biggrin:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha im so obsessed with cesar! i watch all his shows like crazy! even if i have seen them like 6 times before. i have all his books too. dont tell anyone but i was secrectly happy when he got divorced... even though im in a seriously commited relationship. i told kyle that if i had a chance id take it. me and candice made an agreement that we would be "sister wives" if cesar was involved... lmao!

I <3 BBA!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You gals and Cesar Millian! What is it about that guy? _Maybe _you could talk your husband into being a "brother husband" since he is now single? LOL. And Amy, I am very proud of your BBA chunk of love. :biggrin:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHA i don't know there's just something about him! I was actually not aware he'd gotten divorced though! LOOK OUT!  

Mostly it's just the magical way dogs respond to him. And his pack leader methods really do work well, it's kind of amazing.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well i have had 3 cherries commit suicide over the last few days... would my amanos chase them out? or maybe the otos?? someone help me out.

also switched up the other tanks in the house... 170 is now Diablos (red devil girl) and we sold most of other cichlids but kept our neo brevis and our gold head clavus.. plus my bicher... he is my deformed cutie! he has a bum fin.

i love saving fish.. i also rescued 3 zebra danios but one was almost dead so i decided to put it out of his misery. the other two are swimming happily in my 40 gallon. they are schooling with my once lonely rummynose tetra.. cute cute. he seems to have perked up too. i also got a pea puffer (Jasper) to help me with the snail control in my 40.. ugh! so many snails! 

well thats all i got.. perhaps ill snap some pics when my camera finishes charging.. 

ill keep you guessing as to when ill post them. 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's so sad about your shrimpers. I don't know the reasoning, though. I love the fact you like bicher even more because he's not perfect. 

If you are saving fish, don't be like me and quarantine them. But I am glad you are rescuing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i have a 25 and a 10 gallon just for that reason.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I was smart like that, lol. Any more problems with shrimps jumping out?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry to hear about your shrimples!!! I have no ideas as to why that might be happening though  

I used to work at a pet store and whenever we'd get in a fish that was deformed in some way, i'd take it home. I loved the underdogs. :hihi: 

A Pea Puffer! I'm jealous. I REALLY want one of those little guys! I don't have a tank for it right now, but maybe one day


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i did a water change but we will see if i find more shrimps on the floor. im just sad when i fisnd then because they are all dried up  not cool. i wanna save them. ugh i have been taking care of my lil sisters bearded dragon for the last week (she is spending time with her bf) but she just extended her stay for who knows how long and our other friend just let to mexico and they are gone for at least a week... so now im taking care of my tanks at home, the lizard at Shanas, and Itchys tanks and two cats... i dont have time for myself


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well no jumpers today. that water change helped i think. here is a video of our piranhas, they are looking super great. put some pics in an album.  

Amy

*Video*


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice piranhas, I've always wanted some but I'd be scared to do water changes again 
I'd probably like to do a biotope someday of them if I had the extra $$. What do you feed them?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

they get a steady diet of Prawns, Sole, Whitefish, Smelt, NLS, and they sometimes get clams. no live fish. they are scared of hands but we do water changes with a python so its not a problem.  

Amy


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Can we have an update on the 15 gal plz 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*LOL damn you! i was avoiding it slightly!!*

well nothing super interesting... my ludwigia stem i planted is sprouting 2 new stems off the top. pretty awesome. I have 4 moms berried and so many babies. i put 2 baby cherries in my 40 gallon. the first one in the ram saw and went after right away but it hid under a small anubis. the other swam into the moss. i dont expect them to survive its just an experiment really... 

im putting the bamboo shrimp back intot he 40 as soon as i can catch the damn thing. it either hides really good.. inbetween my two mountainous rocks or under the over hanging rock piece. and i dont want to start ramming the net and uprooting my plants. they are just getting their roots in. 

the mystery grass is sending out many shoots so far so it is growing very nicely in this tank. the lotus has put out 4 new leaves!! :eek5: i didnt know lotus where so easy! i would have tried them a long time ago. :hihi: the vals are growing nicely. the leaves i am training to go over the top of the tank. 

i raised my light. i want to see if i can control the algea a little better with the light higher. :redface: we will see what happens. currently its about a foot above the top of the tank. im kinda sorta dosing ferts but only during water changes. sometimes im to lazy to do it or i just dont care. this is a low mait. tank and i want to keep it that way. 

my white clouds seem to be doing very well. i have seen dancing between what i am assuming are males and females. i got 10 of them so the chances are pretty good i have a few of each. 

im still waiting for some super special shrimp food from Sara... :icon_ques customs must be holding it for a while!! lol or im just impaitient. i check my PO box everyday  

so there you go.. there is an update!!!


Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahahaha! Nice one, James. Amy, love the piranha video. I didn't know you could have them and not feed live fish. I've always wanted piranhas but the cichlids we had were vicious. Ended up with one really fat oscar. :hihi:

That food still hasn't shown up???? They must be traveling by horseback.  If it doesn't show up soon, let me know and I'll send more. That's been like a week now hasn't it?

Glad the deaths have stopped. Take some pictures soon!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Omg!!!! The perfect addition*

so yesterday was our 3rd anniversary and Kyle and I went up to edmonton (he recreated our first date :icon_redf cute cute) and on our way out of town we stopped off at a new store (aquarium central) and guess what we found there??? the cutest, healthiest, super cutest Scarlet badis!! the first and only time i have ever even seen them in canada!!! :icon_eek: i was shocked to say the least. he graciously bought me 6 fish. 2m 4f.. 2 for each year we have been together! i could just scream im so excited!!! so here are some pictures of the little dears. my new favorites... and my white clouds are preggers... i transferred them all to the 40.. except for one sneaky female!!! ggrrrrr!!!










































needless to say it looks as though they had a great feast of baby shrimps last night. 

Amy


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

those badis are awesome looking!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i am extremely happy with them!!! the fish store had great looking stock.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


> so yesterday was our 3rd anniversary and Kyle and I went up to edmonton (he recreated our first date :icon_redf cute cute) and on our way out of town we stopped off at a new store (aquarium central) and guess what we found there??? the cutest, healthiest, super cutest Scarlet badis!! the first and only time i have ever even seen them in canada!!! :icon_eek: i was shocked to say the least. he graciously bought me 6 fish. 2m 4f.. 2 for each year we have been together! i could just scream im so excited!!! so here are some pictures of the little dears. my new favorites... and my white clouds are preggers... i transferred them all to the 40.. except for one sneaky female!!! ggrrrrr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh WOW!!! What a fantastic anniversary! Congratulations on both the fish and your guys' date! I'm excited and these fish have got to be the most adorable fish I've seen in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! How do you have darios with shrimp and still have the shrimp alive and well? All my baby shrimp got destroyed the last time I tried to introduce a single dario.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i have a well established colony.. around 80 shrimp and most of them are much to big to be eaten. plus with all my moss and hidey spots they are surviving well..  

BUT its only been a couple days. we will see. i may have to set up my cube tank i got cut.. woop woop!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

those fish are awesome!!! as well as totally ADORABLE! what an awesome anniversary and anniversary present  

one question, in the last picture, what is that clearish blob with the yellow dots on it?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice. How did you get yours to sit still for so many pics? I cant even get ONE pic of mine. Always on the move!! This tank is coming together nicely!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Karackle said:


> those fish are awesome!!! as well as totally ADORABLE! what an awesome anniversary and anniversary present
> 
> one question, in the last picture, what is that clearish blob with the yellow dots on it?


 
yes they are awesome.. as for making them stay still i think he just has a little bit of territory right at the front which is perfect for me.. and the fact that i have both sides visible helps. :hihi: the lil buggers cant hide from me. ive only counted 4 at one time but like i said they have alot of hiding places. 

LOL the clearish blob with spots is a rock i found i think at farmers market ??? im not sure but the cherrys crawl on it all the time. i should get more shots with them on it. its a cool rock  

@ chad. thanks  i like your tank (s).. lol i think im subscribed to one of your thread but not your october rain for w/e reason.. lol i always see sewing posting in it so i lurk there... haha.. i tend to lurk alot.. :icon_roll

i just got a call from my fish/plant buddy Jay from Alberta Aquatica. just got 10 more full grown cherries. i figured they could open up my gene pool a bit. woop woop.. 

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

so i have just been letting these little ones eat all my baby shrimps.. and they have been eating alot of them. so i went to the LFS and picked up some frosen Brine shrimp. i had to feed them via syringe. they gobbled them up like crazy! and i got to find all their hiding places cute cute. one of the females lives in a crevice of one of the larger rocks. so cute. all six are looking very healthy and even the females have a little color. i expected them to be colorless but they seem to have a slight color to them. 

overall i am happy with how these fish behave and interact with each other. now i must plant more! more! more!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


> @ chad. thanks  i like your tank (s).. lol i think im subscribed to one of your thread but not your october rain for w/e reason.. lol i always see sewing posting in it so i lurk there... haha.. i tend to lurk alot.. :icon_roll


Hahahahahaha. Just think, for every post I make, it makes you have more lurking abilities. :hihi:



SkyGrl said:


> so i have just been letting these little ones eat all my baby shrimps.. and they have been eating alot of them. so i went to the LFS and picked up some frosen Brine shrimp. i had to feed them via syringe. they gobbled them up like crazy! and i got to find all their hiding places cute cute. one of the females lives in a crevice of one of the larger rocks. so cute. all six are looking very healthy and even the females have a little color. i expected them to be colorless but they seem to have a slight color to them.
> 
> overall i am happy with how these fish behave and interact with each other. now i must plant more! more! more!


It sounds like you need to get some more mossy hiding spots. I am glad the fish are doing well for you! Yay. They are cuties.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

YAY i got the shrimp food FINALLY!!!! omg! took forever! HI  and i snapped some more pics. these badis are becoming major hams for the camera. the one male is always swimming around showing off! lol 
favorite female!















HAMS!!!
















































































Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is a cool looking rock, is it natural? About time customs gives over that food. :biggrin: Looks like it's a hit. Those badis are to die for! And what in the world are you feeding that moss? I've never seen moss grow so quickly. Love it.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i have no idea is the rock is a natural rock or not. all i know is its good looking. it looks real. it does have little pits on the orange dots so maybe... who knows LMAO!

hahaha damn customs! now i have to order some more from liam! damn you Sara. the badis are cute! these will be the last pics for a while.. my lil sis is borrowing my camera for the photography course she is taking. start crying now!

lol! the thing is i dont feed it anything! moss just loves my water i guess. its a great thing to have nice moss!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

No! Pictures are going to be missing from you? Well, don't think that that absolves you from writing updates. :tongue: And at least the camera is being put to good use.

Haha, better get a large quantity so you don't have to order so often. :hihi: I think that was the second time I shipped to Canada. I feel for you guys. The husband is big into hockey and mails back and forth quite a bit. I told him how long it took and he said that's about typical. Wow. I'm actually going cheap after this and learning to make my own food. I figure it can't be _that _hard. (Famous last words) I've been lurking over on the shrimp forums for recipes.

Lucky. Moss seems to grow painfully slow for me. Except java moss. That stuff grows faster than most stems.

I do like that rock. A total girl moment here: It would make a lovely pendant. :biggrin:


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Why are this fish no larger than those shrimps?!?!?!?! XD jk


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Amy I am very jealous of your tank  I've been looking all over for Scarlet Badis (I found someone that I'll meet at a convention in may but she's not certain if she will have any females.) Finding female Scarlet Badis is supposedly very difficult. It's awesome that you got 4!

The tank looks fantastic! Keep us updates on its progress. Oh and I liked the Demonic Dog picture from a few pages back


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Aqua Student. i truly just wanted a nice low mait. tank and this is how it turned out.  i went through ugly tank stage with other tanks so i guess i had a head start. i did alot of research too. 

btw cleaned my filter today and i found at least 50 cherries living in my ehiem!!!! i was so shocked!! i fished them out (im not sure if i got them all) and basically doubled my population!! LOL well onward and upward!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

beautiful fish amy congratz!
everything is looking fantastic =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

EEEEEEE your back! have you been lurking?!?!?! i know i have! hahaha

and thanks Mirko  how is your tank doing?? 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been lurking =( haha too many exams haha hard to update.. but now i have a bit of time and yea pics are up again =) i really love how your moss has taken off its fantastic. haha and your shrimp colony just like we said haha POPULATION EXPLOSION!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i wont be coming up to edm until early next month. then i shall bring you a huge alottment! :hihi: ill bring you some filter shrimps! hehehehe i just chugged coffee... ill be up for hours! (im extremely hyper now)

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL sounds great.
ahh yes classic coffee high during a saturday evening.. love it.
i'lll be up a while too studying for exams and what not.. EEEEk when i get stressed out i look at my tank.
I see Algae..
I stress even more..
-rage- can't wait till the end of the semester.. im going to go to town with
my syringe and H2O2...


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> LOL sounds great.
> ahh yes classic coffee high during a saturday evening.. love it.
> i'lll be up a while too studying for exams and what not.. EEEEk when i get stressed out i look at my tank.
> I see Algae..
> ...


i say embrace the algea. i have.. then it went away! :flick: maybe it only comes because it knows you hate it... 

lol if someone not from the fish tank world saw the syringe comment they might try an intervention... bahahahaha!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha looking at it from a quick glance i can see how that looks like i have some
syringe issues that need to be taken care of LOL
MY ARMS ARE CLEAN I SWEAR IT.
and yea thats the approach im taking right now im just accepting its presence
its just the staghorn on my moss is soo ugly... it just
-twitch of rage- 
I am.. okay..
takes a breather LOL

(i think an intervention is needed... something along the lines of
algae anger management or something )


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> MY ARMS ARE CLEAN I SWEAR IT.
> 
> (i think an intervention is needed... something along the lines of
> algae anger management or something )


AWESOME!

ill stage the intervention. ill lure you to natures corner with cherry shrimp and toss you into a van! :icon_excl if you scream ill threaten to pour fish tank water down your throat.... uke: 

lol the sad thing is i have swallowed fish water. i puked pretty quick tho! 

Amy


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Those Badis are super cool! Really like your tank. I was going to ask if you have any problems with your badis snaking on baby scrimps but looking at the pictures it's obvious they are doing just fine!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

whoa seriously? you puked from aquarium water??


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks. i like your 320 too! i would love one! to bad they are so freaking expensive!

they do go after the smallest ones, but since i started feeding brine shrimp they leave even the molted ones alone. 

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that the Badis are mostly getting along with the Cherries (That's exactly what I was going to try).

If you're having trouble with shrimp getting sucked into the filter then you could put a piece of panty hose over the filter intake. it's porous enough to not restrict much water flow but fine enough to prevent shrimp from getting sucked up.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> whoa seriously? you puked from aquarium water??


yeah.. i did it out of revulsion... gaross!!! it wasnt my tank water, which was even grosser!!!

yeah aquastudent. i put a filter bag over the intake. it looks ugly but it saves my babies.. 


Amy


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Working at a LFS puking is not a rare sight to see Lol.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I know I would not want aquarium water in my mouth *shiver*


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

a little update on my 40 gallon. filmed with Galaxy S.

*40 Gallon*

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So that's where I put my fork.........:hihi:

Nice video, Amy! Thanks for sharing. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to finish drinking my cool glass of tank water.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Would you make a video of the badis and RCS tank? I would love to see how that tank is coming along (and how the badis and RCS do together).


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Of course master!..... *shuffle shuffle* 

the lights go on at 2, ill make one then.

that better be a tall glass of tank water Sara! :hihi:

Amy

the fork was for zuccini. the stuff never sinks!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Video update!*

well no pics.. just a craptasic video... to lazy to pick a song because i wanted to edit it. that didnt work out to say the least...

15 Gallon

Amy

WARNING: slight profanity due to COD.. ill put music on but will take a bit to finish. (ruining my quiet video)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the video Amy! The tank looks great and I love the Scarlet Badis. The background commentary was funny. I was wondering what was going on until I heard the COD sounds. Then it all made sense...


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol np. i love using bfs galaxy s.. ive noticed it takes a while to zoom propperly. i was feeding the little dears this morning as i always do. the little bugger started attacking the syringe itself. he must have been impaitent, just like his momma.. ME! i will start training them all to come to me. an army of small badis cant be bad... heheheheh

i will take video of it tomorrow morning. attempt #2

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

what do you feed your army of small badis?

I was planning on feeding white worms, Golden Pearl Fish Food, and frozen bbs/brine shrimp. Will this be an adequate (if not better than adequate) diet?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

tried various dried foods.. nothing. brine shrimp is their main diet for now. bought some daphnia.. they turned up their noses at it the lil brats. their main diet in the wild is crustations so anything of that nature i think would be adequate. im going to try to mix in some spiralina into the brine shrimp sludge they get. hehe. hopefully it will help with the blues as they mature. 

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> tried various dried foods.. nothing. brine shrimp is their main diet for now. bought some daphnia.. they turned up their noses at it the lil brats. their main diet in the wild is crustations so anything of that nature i think would be adequate. im going to try to mix in some spiralina into the brine shrimp sludge they get. hehe. hopefully it will help with the blues as they mature.
> 
> Amy


lol I've heard they are stingy like that. I'm thinking that I can supplement the white worms with proteins and vitamins by feeding them bread covered in organic yogurt. I saw some videos of a man on youtube who used this strategy and it seemed to work very well. Would it be possible to feed spiralina to the live food and supplement them that way? or is that what you are doing with the brine shrimp?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol no its frozen brine shrimp. ill just mash it togther and see what happens.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

oh ok  let me know how that does. it sounds like it may work


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ok sounds good  

AMY


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

SkyGrl said:


> tried various dried foods.. nothing. brine shrimp is their main diet for now. bought some daphnia.. they turned up their noses at it the lil brats. their main diet in the wild is crustations so anything of that nature i think would be adequate. im going to try to mix in some spiralina into the brine shrimp sludge they get. hehe. hopefully it will help with the blues as they mature.
> 
> Amy


They are certainly picky little buggers. My badis love to chase flake, but that is just about as far as it goes. They LOVE!!!! Frozen Blood worms far enough to eat four of the full sized worms in a sitting lol I have a pair of long tweezers that I use to feed with, they come out of their territory to follow the tweezers around. I have tried daphnia, they looked at it like it was a taco bell burrito in a 5 star restaurant. and I tried freeze dried tubiflex, which they ignored completely. If you can make the food look alive in the current they will try it. ohh. They also go nuts over frozen Cyclops. I alternate nights with that and the blood worms.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

it sounds like I'm going to have to try and find some long tweezers...I have chopsticks but I think that'll be making things more difficult than it needs to be.

That makes sense that making the food appear "live" will capture their attention. This is exciting stuff


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

AquaStudent said:


> it sounds like I'm going to have to try and find some long tweezers...I have chopsticks but I think that'll be making things more difficult than it needs to be.
> 
> That makes sense that making the food appear "live" will capture their attention. This is exciting stuff


Petco sells some meant for feeding reptiles, they are not the best, but are cheap lol. I use them for feeding the badis and planting stems I think they were like 8 bucks


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i try to just shoot the brine shrimp into the current from my filter. they seem to love it then..


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Amy, if you're planning on taking another video on your Badis do you think you could do one when you're feeding them? It'd be really cool to observe how they act and to what foods.

I'm planning on trying to become an expert on these little fishies, but those are high dreams.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i will. they attacked the syringe this morning again LOL so cute!!!!!!!!!

i will take video when i get my camera back. on the weekend maybe. . . . . 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice video Amy. Smooth move on fixing the profanity for me. :hihi: Cute little guys. I love the names Cinder and ella. LOL.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL i knew youd get a kick outta it... yeah i knew that you couldnt handle that harsh swear word lingo... BAHAHAHHAAHA :hihi: :biggrin:

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahahaha. True. My ears aren't keen for those words, lol. *snickers* Have you been lurking much? We've been discussing you over at non-c and chad's place. :biggrin:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I NEVER lurk here But I do make fun of you on my thread :hihi: Loving the video. My scarlet badis could use a buddy. Guess I should order from Rachel already:icon_roll


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice looking tank.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you. i like your tank alot too  

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well i sent out my christmas moss trimmings out a few weeks ago and it turns out i may have shipped some eggs along with them... Arthur sent me an e-mail this morning telling me he found some babies on mothers day. i have 2 egg scatterers in my tank WCM and scarlet badis.. im hoping scarlet badis....PLZ PLZ PLZ.. (i doubt it) he is going to keep me updated. i hope that w/e they are they breed again! 

Amy

who knew you could ship eggs... strange


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

That would be so cool! I'm hoping to try and breed the SB but who knows.

Even if its your WCMM breeding it means they must be happy 

I have a question...does it ever get warm in BC, Canada?  I go to school in western New York and I almost cant stand it. I looked on the map and you're soooo much farther north. How do you handle it?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol im in alberta which is even colder! lol BC barely gets snow. it rains in winter there... so evil. this has been our first decent day today and it only got to 17 degrees cel. not awesome. plus it was windy so it felt like 10. we basically get 3 months of summer here. june july august. the rest of the year is not awesome! plus this year we had record snows.. not awesome. you handle it by reading and snow sports! lol you get cabin fever pretty quick come april.... 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Amy, I want to know how those Scarlet Badis are doing. I keep seeing your signature and want to know the status of the little guys and dolls.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

yes I second that! Give us an update please


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

they are doing great. the 2 males i have are colored up great. the females are more colored then i thought they would get but it could be their diet. cherry shrimp babies and brine shrimp. :hihi: as you know i feed via syringe and one male and one female will ONLY eat from the end of the syriinge... picky little buggers. ill even move the syringe around vigoursly squirting brine shrimps in the current and they dont even look at it! any leftovers the shrimp snatch up and start gobbling. i put a sponge on the intake hoping i can eliminate the babies living in the filter. the snail loves hanging out on it. they are so cute. everytime someone is in the kitchen they swim and dance at the front of the glass. even the previously shy one. one of the females is remaining skinny and isnt fattening up like i would like her to so after the move i will treat her and go from there. that about it. i just love these little guys. best purchase ever! 

they love to nibble on the tip of my finger too. my heart swells when they love me like that! certainly ambush eaters. cute cute!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! I love the description of the spoiled fish. I can't wait to see pictures. Do you raise your own brine shrimp? I need to set up my little hatcheries again. Awwww. I want some scarlet badis now!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

no i feed frozen.. ive tried raising them but i never put any effort in... i dont have enough time ever it seems.. you should get some.. they are cute cute. they are slighly related to the betta family...  

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I need to send you one of my little hatcheries and some eggs. It's really super easy. I could never hatch them before that. I want some. You are making me second guess selling my 20 gallon. LOL. So adorable! (Do you find it amusing as I do that we are currently carrying on like 7 different conversations through several places right now? LOL)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow they sound amazing! They may be getting spoiled but I don't think they are complaining. It sounds like they are getting fantastic treatment!
I can't wait to see pictures too!  *Hint Hint


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol its how my mind works.. all over the place. i can read 5 books at once... its alot of book to read at once... but i like books. i will take some pics. i promise.. keep the 20! you could have some scarlets!!!!

Amy


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sounds awesome! spoiled fishies are happy fishies! :hihi: 

I will chime in and say I can't wait to see pictures either :biggrin: (hint, hint )

and i've never hatched brine shrimp at home, but I used to raise them at work and it was quite easy once you get the right "recipe" roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Amy, just think. While you are busy moving, I am sitting here doing absolutely nothing but catching up on everyone's journals. :hihi: Hope it is going well for you and I can't wait to see pictures of the new place!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Hope it is going well for you and I can't wait to see pictures of the new place!


I fully agree!!!  :biggrin: good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

MOVING = NO FUN + stress + random gas leak by new house that keeps us from moving stuff = :thumbsdow:eek5: :icon_cry: That is all. 

Amy


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

OOH MAN!!!! BOOOOOO!!!! Total bummer! I'm so sorry to hear that Amy, good luck with everything, I hope the gas leak get sorted out SOON!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*New House: PICTURE UPDATE TIME!!!!!*

well it took us about a week to move everything including tanks.. ugh! and i have had a day ro recover so i thought i would take some pictures and post them up. i will have to get a couple more with less glare.. there are so many windows here it always so bright. 

yesterday the boys hung my light.. guess how many it took... 3 LMAO!!! :hihi:










right after the light was hung my Bamboo shrimp molted and crawled right up to his usual spot. 



















AND my lotus bulb is sprouting! whoop whoop! 










now for some cute pictures :icon_cool:icon_cool










thats my molt!









the shrimp go marching one by one! HAH RAH, HAH RAH! 




































CANNIBALS!!! but really who would turn down a shrimp buffet!









and last but not least, a quick pic of our biggest piranha Ronnie. 









Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome update, Amy! Love all the pictures. :hihi: at the number of boys to hang a light fixture. And the shrimp army is adorable.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

That's awesome! Great pictures for great tanks! That piranha is quite intimidating. I wouldn't mess with him.

That shrimp army is intense! Very formidable! I have also never seen a lotus that color before! It looks SO COOL!!! orange and red with nearly perfectly circular leaves! so epic!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i know. i have no idea what kind it is... the leaves start out the regular shape then when they grow they grow out round.. *shrug who knows* 

i had a good time taking pics

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that really is the coolest plant ever! please let me know if you are ever able to propagate it


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well it had babies before so maybe it will again.. i hope so. ill meet you at the USA/Canada border.... :hihi:

Amy


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the lotus! Its sweet how u cleaned up the tank at first haha there would have been no way in hell i would buy that.. u cleaned it up nice.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Heeheehee BOYS! At least you got them to do it for you, even if it did take 3 of them  :hihi: 

Looks like your plants and fishies made the trip(s) safe and sound! YAY! :bounce: 

That first pic of the badis is ADORABLE! All of the pictures are great, but that and the bamboo shrimp ones are my faves. In fact, those pictures are really making me want a bamboo shrimp again! I miss having one, and I do need to go to the pet store soon anyway....hmmm.....:hihi: 

Also, your RCS are GORGEOUS, I love when they get that _really_ deep red with the bright white stripe. Very cool. 

Oh, that piranha is gorgeous by the way! I forget how much the glitter! Lovely fish. Yes, Kara is a weirdo, she thinks piranha are pretty not scary :hihi:

And I'm going to have to go ahead and agree with everyone else, AWESOME lotus. I might have to try me a lotus some time. This tank is low tech right?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Aquastudent agrees with Kara. Piranhas are pretty...pretty scarey!

I'll take that deal! I'll hop on my bike and start heading North-west now (I can't afford the gas money ). I hopefully will be there before winter sets in.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Stop being a lurker and update us on your move and fish tank. Pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I concur. How's everything going after the move? Are the fish and pups and kitty settling in ok?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

psst. 

your tank has grown beautifully during my long absence! congratz on the move. is everything still going okay?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*update before the camping trip..*

well we are all settled in and almost getting along. Audi and Jeeves are still not friends but are tolerating each other at least. Audi pulled a muscle so she is even madder.. :icon_twis


this tank is doing really well. i mentioned it earlier that i want to create a moss wall dividing parts of the tank by weaving flame moss between the roots of my ludwigia.. :icon_idea <maybe.









my scarlet badis are doing great. they are voracious little eaters.. here are some pics i got in the natural sunlight. enjoy!:hihi:


































































glad to see you back Mko!! we missed you! i cant wait to see your updates.. i want to see these LFS tanks you have been taking care of. 

Happy Sara? you should be.. you got some stellar shot to look at for hourrsss.... :icon_wink

Amy

ps we get to go meet our puppies mom and dad on july 3rd.. yup yup im excited oh and i almost forgot.. here is Jeeves.. a very good Boy!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

preggo shrimp are always so cute.
I love your scarlet badis =) 
Tank looks awesome amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Mirko.  preggo shrimpies are cute! i love them... its like having a two color shrimp for a month..  

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So now I totally want that cat. Such a cutie.  That is a great picture of the badis and lily with the sunlight in the background. I love it. I so want badis now.  Great pictures, Amy. I'm so stalking you on facebook for more pictures in the future. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

yayayay!!! so glad the tank is doing well! I agree with Sara, I love that picture!  All of the pics are great though, YAY for berried shrimp!!! :biggrin: and the badis are adorably amazing....again, agree with Sara, WANT THEM! :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

stalk me anytime Sara... i like girl stalkers :hihi:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> stalk me anytime Sara... i like girl stalkers :hihi:


oh...kinky 

Those scarlet badis and RCS do look amazing. I still can't get over the shiny red stripes but then if you catch the right angles they have a florescent shimmering blue/teal. It is ridiculously cool!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL!! awesome!!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


> stalk me anytime Sara... i like girl stalkers :hihi:


:icon_eek:

I knew there was something devious in that smile of yours. :icon_wink


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

devious indeed:flick: i <3 you


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, how did I miss your declaration of love? :hihi: I should put this in my signature to remind you in the future when I demand more pictures.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL it would probably work. i havent done the re-scape yet.. to freaking busy with canada day! whoop whoop. i even got a canada bathing suit! LOL im a dork!


Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> LOL it would probably work. i havent done the re-scape yet.. to freaking busy with canada day! whoop whoop. i even got a canada bathing suit! LOL im a dork!
> 
> 
> Amy



Would you ever get the chance to wear a Canada bathing suite in Canada? lol jk 

How is the idea of the moss wall from the roots of the ludwigia coming? I think that would be very tricky to pull off but really cool if it works!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You know I expect to see you in this Canadian bathing suit on FB now, right? :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL ill make sure to get an A$$ shot for you sara..  

well the roots havent reached the substrate yet so when that happens ill weave some flame moss in..  it should be good. 

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.

Amy has a facebook!  Must find! (sorry that was creepy :/)


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Scarlets in Canada!?! :icon_eek: You are so lucky.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

everything continues to look great Amy!!! roud: That's a TON of RCS! Love it!!! The Scarlet Badis are beautiful AND adorable (i think i already said that :hihi YAY!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL thanks Kara :hihi: i think you've said it a couple times.


i have been experimenting a little. i didnt feed the tank one day and the next morning there was a half eaten cherry shrimp. so i went 2 days.. they seem to be feeding themselves. now that i know that they are willing to hunt and eat i wont be so worried about going away for a couple days. 

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Amy
:hihi:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the picture of the Scarlet in the anubias! So awesome! And I am still very jealous of that lotus like plant. Those colors are so epic!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i wish i knew what kind of lotus. it stays super small too. i think it wants co2 tho.. lol to bad lotus!!!! :hihi: thats badis loves that anubis and defends it vigiourously. 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lotus sp 'sendtoSara' :hihi:

This is a gorgeous picture, Amy:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i hope there are a couple runners eventually.. lol then one of them will be "sendtosara" im sure. lol. 

i like it too. its the king of his massive shrimp kingdom. look at all his minions!

im selling these shrimps right now for 1$ a piece and if you by 10 of them you get some moss. LMAO!!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL, by the time it go to me, it'd be mush. (As you know all too well. ) Such cute fish, aren't they? I'm surprised he didn't pick them off one by one. :hihi: All of my cherry shrimp have been murdered by the betta. (Duh?)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

your betta are ginormous compared to mine. they would eat my badis in one gulp! 

i find dead ones raNDOMly.. most of them are to big for such tiny mouths.. so cute cute!

i cant wait to see you in 2014!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be saving up the pennies right away. I made sure to check the cushions after our guest left. :hihi: That betta is a little piggie. I never see her except at feeding time.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> im selling these shrimps right now for 1$ a piece and if you by 10 of them you get some moss. LMAO!!!
> 
> Amy


Ooh sweet, would you ship me 10 shrimp and some moss? I'm in BC.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

More Canadians. Im in Vancouver.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been lurking around on your facebook
Sneaking around, feeling a little like a crook.
Yet no itsy bitsy Canadian bikini
Just a few of you and Kyle sharing a martini.
I stay up all night looking, couldn't sleep.
Now look who's being a little creep. :hihi:

How's that for just the right amount of stalking, Amy? LOL <3

I heard you might be getting another tank. Is this true or just a rumor? And how are your piranhas doing? Haven't heard much on them lately.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*pics and life update on amy... through pics.. from my new CAMERA!!!!*

yes im slightly spoiled, for my birthday i got a Nikon D3100. i have been picture happy for a couple weeks now so i have gathered pictures from my random folders. 25 pictures here we goooooooo:icon_lol:









heh heh. 

Sara was right.. there is a new tank and it already has a cat fish in it!! 








its my new cat Jeeves. 

lets up the cutness... up up roud:









now for some shrimp pictures.. shameless i know

right side









left side









random shrimps





















































lotus leaves on bulb.














































my badis are doing so good!! here are some pics














































Random picture!!!!!









it landed on kyles hand and i was quick enough to get a pic.. lurker ninja skills i guess... 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy birthday to YOU! That was a fantastic gift. And that girl behind the camera is pretty, pretty! Those cat pictures are downright adorable. I love them!

Great pictures of the tanks. Looks like everything is growing well and top notch!

This is my favorite picture of the tank so far:









(And you know that I expect more pictures from you, now. Right? :hihi

By the way, if that were me and not Kyle, I'd be screaming running and doing the _a bug just touched me _dance. LOL.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL we both love dragon flys... to tell you the truth i swerve to avoid them... "way to save lives AMY....." Kyle said, "endangering mine!!"


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahaha! I like them from afar. When we went to the lake this summer, they kept landing on my head, drove me crazy. I really thought I was going to end up taking them home with me.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

tangled in your hair... 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i love the flower shrimp being totally giant in a swarm of red. The tank looks great Amy it has really turned into Planet Cherry Shrimp haha


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol thank you! i get your youtube video updates and i gotta say i enjoy them alot. i get excited to see your tank progression everytime!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thank you =) i started posting again after i visited aquarium central... which is where I saw your card for F.I.N.S and i must say double thumbs up to yoou! roud: even pulled the owner (Tuan) over to say HEY! I KNOW THIS GIRL :icon_lol:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hehehehe thanks Mko. i have so many fish so far! i got 30 from one lady! talk about a but load of fish to house... at least i had a 110 i could set up for them and she gave me some notice but yikes! they are just out of quarantine now so they will be off to their homes soon i hope

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ooo that is a butt load..me too what you're doing is just so amazing, i mean you're just all out amazing i mean if it wasn't for you i wouldnt even have had a great 15 gallon tank to scape... soo from me just keep being awesome! lol


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol :blush: i just helped out a fellow planted tanker but yes i will continue to be awesome! :hihi: it will be fun to re-home them! maybe aquarium central would let us use one of their aquariums for a F.I.N.S. Display tank. hmmmm i shall talk to candice in edm, she could ask them. oh the possibilities!! i dont have many planted tank friends that live in the province... all you guys on here keep me sane when i realise ive been watching a snail do nothing for WAY to long... i have a feeling there are other ppl out there like me and im not so CRAZY!! LMAO. well that was a ramble to be sure of! i think....


Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

that would be sweet if they had a FINS display tank im always there so i'd see it more than once a week. omg i know exactly what you mean when you say that. people at work (PJS Pets) just dont understand how i can stare and scape fish tanks for the full 8 hour shifts that i have there and not get bored. and there's just not that many people into planted tanks that i know besides you and a handful of other people. going on here makes me feel normal haha. everyone else is like do you seriously have fun scrubbing algae? or how do you go to work everyday eager to trim plants and clean tanks and scape tanks?... we are soo misunderstood LOL thats my ramble to reply to your ramble. take that!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

touche!

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice pics Amy!!! Hopefully your new cam will bring you out more. Looks like you cherrirs have been busy  Did you ever find out if you have opposite sexed badis? They are super cool but I still only have one


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Amy! Happy Birthday! That's an awesome camera for taking pictures of awesome tanks from an awesome photographer!

I agree with Sara. That picture is my favorite too! The Scarlets have such personalities. Poking his head around a stone, lurking under the lotus...

It's also great that you've established such a large shrimp population. All of the cherries in my 5g ended up as scarlet snacks but that could easily be because the tank has 1/3 of the volume.

I love your tanks and I can't wait to see more pictures in the future!

P.S. The dragon flies thank you for swerving.

P.S.S. I'm doing a video competition on youtube. I think I set the deadline to be at Midnight EST on Thursday the 4th. I really think you should enter. Up for grabs is a gift card to Drs. Foster and Smith or something equivalent (I don't know if they ship to Canada). Mko entered and really bumped up the competition. It'd be great to have your tank in there too!
Link Here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOPXbjD3FCk


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

HAPPY (belated cuz i was away) BIRTHDAY AMY!!!

That's definitely an AWESOME birthday present! WOOHOO!!! But Sara is right, we require MORE PICTURES now! :hihi: 

Tank and fish are looking gorgeous. I love the Badis pics, really nicely done. Love the sea of red shrimpies pics too. I love all the pics :biggrin: 

I should go away more often, then I'll get to see SOOOO many new pics! :bounce:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

doot doot doo... im at a confrence and im bored so im lurking TPT... heh heh heh am i learning? yes! will i remember? maybe.

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi! AMY! We need pictures, skip your conference and take pictures with your new awesome camera.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL hi Sara!!! i was over 2 hrs away from my tank and no other fish tanks in sight i can post randoms??? lol leeettttssss see. i have taken a tonne of flower pics...

















































































Audi swatted that one!!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love flower pictures! Especially sunflowers. NICE! And I figured you were a ways from your fish tank, so I thought it would be perfect timing to ask for pictures. My last conference was in Indiana. That was a _boring _trip.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

and it was about a computer program!! SIGH!!!! so boring!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

My last one was about writing computer programs, lol. I still have codes from that place in my head. I was so young, too. Sigh. I need a road trip. How are the tanks doing miss Amy?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

OOOOH i love the flower pictures!!!  Very nice. I take lots of flower pictures too. Maybe I'll start a thread for flower pictures in the lounge  

Also, how are the tanks doing?


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

does the badis eat the RCS/RCS babies?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

yes they do. its the one tank i never worry about when im gone because i know they can feed themselves, plus a little hunting never hurt anyone  

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Like Amy said, Scarlets will eat RCS. I think It helps a lot that Amy has a 15g tank. I had RCS and Scarlets in a 5g and it took about a month for the 15ish cherries to disappear completely. They are still around in my 10g.

RCS babies are perfect size for a scarlet meal.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

how are your scarlets doing? i watch your videos all the time  sometimes i comment. i have yet to get a good video with me new camera.. so much glare on the glass during the day. and i rarely turn on the light after the photoperiod is over for the day which is arounf 7 30

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

they are doing well. I've been trying to get another video up but i'm in preseason for soccer now and the internet is uber slow.

How are you boys doing? I forget, were you able to get your hands on some females?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> My last conference was in Indiana. That was a _boring _trip.


OMG I was lurking, and saw this! Sara, you were in Indiana and didn't check out the store I work at? I'm sad.  To bad you won't see this since you are taking a break from the forum. *sobs*


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*NEW VIDEO*

no females but i think im happier with out them. i got a new video  it 7 min long LOL no editing for me i dont have time!!!!  enjoy the lack of focus at times! lol

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice video!  I love all the shrimpies!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol thanks. they hide so well when the light is on!!! damn them!

Amy


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> OMG I was lurking, and saw this! Sara, you were in Indiana and didn't check out the store I work at? I'm sad.  To bad you won't see this since you are taking a break from the forum. *sobs*


yea no kidding... you didnt come and visit..... shame on you.

nice video, lurker.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

love the tank(s)!

jeeves is a cute one as well


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks he is my baby! he is a one person cat and i love being that person. none of th neighbors have ever even pet him! lol he will walk real close and when they reach out he runs away! lol i love it! only my kitty! make me think that not many ppl would be able to snag him. he is so pretty and cute. i would hate to lose him

Amy

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

That video is awesome Amy! I love the shots of the scarlet at around 5:55 and the last few moments of the video. I have so much trouble focusing on the little guys but you're able to get it done great!

The army of RCS is also so cool! Keep up the great work


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Love the video Amy!!! Those shrimp are SO cute and so are the badis and I LOVE Mr. Gigantor the bamboo shrimp :hihi: I need to get another bamboo shrimp. I miss having one, they're so cool. I think I will get one as soon as I rescape the 30g :biggrin:

The tank looks great too! roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

*lurk* Nice video Amy! Guys, the trip was in college. LOL, didn't even know you all. Haha. Any updates? How about a picture for your long lost stalkee?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You've got a really nice little fish/shrimp tank, and the shrimp just swarm to eat in the video it looks too cool and creepy at the same time, but a you did a nice job on the tank and it looks like expansion might be in your future with all those shrimp, good luck.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

AWE SARA are you back?? woop woop. i dont have a fishy photo but would you like to see the litter of puppies our new puppy is out of? i have 5 faves. and i still gotta wait 2 weeks!!! red, purple, burgandy,teal, and orange!! cute cute!





































lol thanks about the video! i have sold well over 100 shrimp over the last couple months.. hahahaha still have lots tho

Kyle is home after 23 days up north and he gets to see the puppies for the first time on sunday. awesome!!!!!


Amy


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i guess it takes a fabric taunting bat to lure the lurker from her cave.

nice bow-wows btw


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The puppies are awfully cute, SkyGrl!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

those puppies are so awesome! have you selected a name for your puppy (whether it be a girl or a boy?)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

its gunna be a girl and i have 2 names... Calypso and Hoshi. im undecided at this point and once we get to see more personality ill make a final call on it. im pretty pumped at this point! they are all so adorable! cute cute!! 

thanks for all the comments! i will update you on the progress. 

Amy


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cute puppies to choose from.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hoshi!!! I love that name. That first picture is stunning. Like a puppy flower. LOL Love the teal one's expression. I would have a hard time choosing. Oh, and HI AMY!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL i know! freaking cuties! i think everyone should have a rhodesian ridgeback! cute cute!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If I ever get rich, I'll get one. Although, I really, really want an Irish wolfhound. By the way, how is your piranha tank doing?


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Love Rhodies . I've rescued/ fostered a couple over the years and my last housemate had a female Rhodie. Lyka was an awesome watchdog and a lure coursing Champion. 

Take your pup to a Lure Course. AKC has info via their events page. I have Whippets that I course. 

I also LOVE my Scarlet Badis. He's in my 10g Shrimp tank for now. I have a ton of RCS so it's ok if he snacks. 








Thanks for the video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*well well well.. the piranhas have spawned..*

so if everyone doesnt already know we have a 140 gallon tank that has a Val carpet. Corkscrew/giant/red/green vals are kept short by 5 full grown pygo natteri. 4 males 1 female. one male and the female (justice) are brother and sister and where bred in local water. Ronnie is the oldest one and definitly the biggest. the last two are Harold an dKumar and they are wilds. 

so Kyle does down to turn on the light on the 140. (T5 HO 6' Glo) He notices a shallow depression in the middle of the carpet of vals filled with little yellow eggs. SCORE! Turns out that one of the wilds and justice decided to get busy... :hihi: oh yeah! 

here are some pics and a video! (sara forced me. i was "slacking")

the nest:









some other pics of the pair defending the nest:



























Video:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=p_aRQMER6RQ


other then that not much new in the 15 gallon. im waiting for some Pygmy cories to come into my LFS and they will stay in the 15 till the cube is set up. 

i also got 2 full grown angels. breeding pair. female is a black veil tail and the male LOOKS like an altum but its probably not a true altum! ill post pics of them tomorrow i promise! i have many pics saved up for a bombardment. plus Hoshi is here tomorrow! expect MANY pictures of Hoshi! 

Amy 
AKA Lurker


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are some pics of the Hoshi

my camera lens broke so these willl be the last pics for while! 


































here are some pics of my new angels. they are in the 55 gallon.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hoshi! So cute, cute, cute! And totally cool on the piranha eggs. Do you think any will hatch? Great looking angels you have there. The look amazingly healthy.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Hoshi! So cute, cute, cute! And totally cool on the piranha eggs. Do you think any will hatch? Great looking angels you have there. The look amazingly healthy.


I agree! Awesome! Awesome!


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

That Hoshi is adorable!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

she is SO adorable even thought she is still potty training! lol! those angels are awesome. they are a pair who have had babies before! the black is the female and jerky is the male. well the piranha eggs did hatch and we had ALOT of wrigglers. Kyle vaccumed them out and we culled them. we have NO interest in raising more piranhas for ppl to abuse or mistreat. its great to know they are so happy in that 140. Justice is still guarding her nest area.. what a good mom. 

i dropped of my lense at my camera store and a great guy there gave me one of his personal lenses to use in the meantime. (its supposed to take about a month!!) so i told him to give me a shout when it comes back in and ill bring his lense back. he told me not to worry about it. he doesnt use the lense anyway and so i could have it!!!! what a nice guy! its a manual focus lense (which i have never used before) but its pretty cool! 

so i have been trying it out! wanna see some pics of hoshi and jeeves playing? 

ill make you all wait a couple hours  

.....ok fine...
just until they are uploaded.... 

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow lurksalot, those are some pretty good pics! How much for the dog shipped to 61362? :hihi: The angels are looking pretty good too. Sorry I didnt read, are they spawning yet?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

not in the new 55 yet. i think it will take them a couple weeks to get comfy. here are the pics i promised! 









































Stalking Jeeves








got em!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, you convinced me. Bring him here and ill take him :hihi: Love the pics!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

AWW cute dog.. Cool tank


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL chad! i could never give HER away. ( her feelings where hurt by that comment... she is currently sleeping across my stomach.) she has stolen my heart! she is so good in the car already! she had her afternoon nap in the backseat. 

lol thanks plant keeper. i know i havent updated on the tank but not much has changed. i never trim, i havent lost any fish, i dont dose so i never have crashes :hihi: lol i just enjoy the great tank. 

Amy


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

those P's are awesome! thats so cool that they spawned, what are you going to do with all the fry if they make it?

btw your socks dont match


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol the fry have been culled. it would have been at least 300 wrigglers on the bottom of the pail. with piranhas it hard to raise them because as young they are much more vicious. a lot of times you only see them with one eye. thats usually due to under feeding or territory battles. the best way to raise them you need a wall of water boxes (yes ive seen it done) and have one piranhas per box. they eat ALOT of food when they are young. thats why everyone thinks they are so vicious when in truth they are just growing and are usually underfed. our full grown piranhas eat NLS pellets 3 days a week and get frozen fish (scallop, prawn, smelt, sole, sometimes clam as a treat) once a week. 

ill tell you all a little secret my socks NEVER match. i HATE folding socks... growing up in a 7 child household there where ALWAYS socks to be folded. so now that i have no siblings around me i never fold them. i just have a huge drawer that has all my socks in it. one thing i am OCD about though is the thickness of them.... oh man they MUST be the same thickness. i feel unbalanced all day if they are not.  so yes i realize my socks dont match.. they never do! :hihi:

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

what a bad week! i only have 2 scarlet badis left! the other ones died of what looks like dropsy! god i hate this!  i have always kept up on my water changes and they all have been eating (until symptons appear) ive tried treating with Kana plex and i lost the fish. the last two i have been keeping a close eye on and have been doing water changes every couple days. my cat helps with that... Jeeves is constantly drinking from this tank. im so sad that my little guys have been keeling over. it kinda makes me wanna start all over... i have no idea whats causing this dropsy. the first guy pine coned so fast! in a matter of days he was dead. i may take this tank down. the funny thing is that my otto seems happier then ever! lol he is always scooting around munching on leaves and such. 

well thats the only update i got. ill try to take some pics tonight. 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! This is so sad, Amy! Could it be the later signs of fish TB? Up until symptoms appear, they act normal. I couldn't do anything to save my fish, sadly. Go hug Hoshi as that should make you feel better. Completely off topic, but those pictures you posted of the piranha and then Hoshi chasing Jeeves was epic! Loved them.

How are the two badis left doing? I hope much better.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

no its definitly dropsy. pop eye and pine cone have been the main symptons. the last two seem super healthy so i have hope for them. now im thinking they are lonely looking. ive dealt with TB before (not pretty) and they dont seem to have the right symptons as my other fish had. no curved spines and not at all long lasting. fish tb seems to take FOREVER and thats the most devistating part. watching your fish die slowly sucks so much. i hope that what ever has been killing my badis i can remove with waterchanges! if only i could bleach my tansk to disinfect them... hahhaha i love my bleach!

hoshi has been getting lots of hugs! she is growing up so fast!!!! god i dont know what im gunna do when she can drag me down the street! she has her vet appointment on thursday morning.  should be fun. 

Amy

P.S. thanks Sara (hugs)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Dropsy is awful, isn't it? I had it once with my platy fish and I cried and cried for days while I watched them swell up. Seems like nothing helped. Have you thought about removing the badis that are still well to a temporary home and tearing down the tank to bleach it? Might be an idea if whatever is causing the illness is still there.

I think you should buy a saddle for that horse......err dog when she gets bigger. Remember when we were kids and would ride on the backs of dogs? Or is that just something I did? LOL. Either way, it's tons of fun and as petite as you are, it might be easier than walking your gal.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah it is. i have all my shrimpos in the tank still. as far as i know shrimp cant get dropsy.. i will keep them in the tank since they are the only fish in there besides the scarlets. im hoping all the water changes will help. 

hahahaha omg i totally rode dogs!!! i had a rough collie (just like lassie) names Casey i rode all the time. he was my constant companion. i got him for my first birthday and he was 8 or 9 weeks old. he was the best! all my friends had huge dogs too and we would ride them around for as long as they let us. hehehehe a mini saddle and bridle for halloween. 

cute cute!

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Any updates on the tank?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol no changes in the plant matter besides more bba coming up hahahaha all over the sponge on the intake... it hides it at least  

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> lol no changes in the plant matter besides more bba coming up hahahaha all over the sponge on the intake... it hides it at least
> 
> Amy


Oh, i see. Are the grass doing ok?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hey havent ggrown much but the amanos have and they enjoy pulling it out. im thinking more and more its not a 100% aquatic plant more of a pond plant... i got it from a pond store. eh.. i did get some pygmy chain sword (really small) and they are doing ok. 

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey lurksalot, are you still giving it ferts?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol nope i slowly dwindled off the ferts. i never saw a big difference in the plants and to tell you the truth i haven't evn thought about ferts lol! i have never been a real dedicated ferts doser. 

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang, its doing good for a low tech huh? How are the shrimies doing? And how about a FTS?


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

i second the FTS


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahaha ok a FTS tonight. now do you want a front or back? lol i have full veiws on both  its like 2 tanks in one!  


Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

both


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

greedy greedy

Amy


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

SkyGrl said:


> not in the new 55 yet. i think it will take them a couple weeks to get comfy. here are the pics i promised!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These photo's should win a prize!! Precious animals you have


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks  i love them alot

Front shot:









Back shot: there is a bunch of glare but you guys get the just of it

















Top shots:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

now some pet pics 
































































cute cute!

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, thats the star low tech tank! I havent seen one that nice in awhile. Are those just snail shells for the fish to hide in? I have always liked this tank and I had no idea you added acrylic tubes to it. I guess i need to lurk here more often  any plans of replacing the Badis? CPDs?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Got ninja'd by the pet pics!!  I liked them on FB tho


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

what kind of dog? kinda looks like a boxer, and kinda looks like an american pit bull


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah the badis like them... and i figure the shells are a good source of calcium for the shrimpos.. not that they dont get enough already... hahaha. i will probably replace them with white clouds and some pygmy cories... but i wont be adding anything until i know dropsy is no longer a problem. 

would dropsy affect shrimp? ive had 3-4 dead shrimp this week and im not sure why.. i do use prime but i always have.. hmmm come on internet info!

lol i saw that chad! hahaha i love my pets.. my lack of awesome lense pisses me off at times and i REALLY like flower pictures so im not liking this thing called winter! grrrr

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> what kind of dog? kinda looks like a boxer, and kinda looks like an american pit bull


 
She is a Rhodesian Ridgeback from Karibaridge in Alberta here. a very unique dog. originally an african pack hunting dog. their prey was lions. best dogs ever! ive been obsessed with them for 10 years and we finally got a chance to get one and we did. woop woop 

http://www.karibaridge.com/

Chester is her sire and Tamu is her Dam. Chester has some WICKED color on him! so awesome

Amy


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

wow i was off haha


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL its not a very well known breed but that also made them attractive to us. i get the boxer comment alot! i think when she matures i wont hear it as much.

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Those are some awesome pet pictures and pics of the tank. I think I'm falling in love with the Ridgeback too!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If the dropsy is being caused by a bacterial infection, it is possible the shrimp have something as well. Actually, if the shrimp were the ones carrying a disease and the badis ate some, that could be the cause. 

I love the pictures, Amy! Love the first picture of Hoshi! And your tank is looking low tech fabulous as ever. Have you had much trouble with algae given all the windows in that kitchen? 

Funny the comments you get on your dog being a boxer. Other than the paws and coloring, the dog looks nothing like a boxer. Of course, I'm a proud owner of one, so maybe I can tell the difference? That dog is going to be a mammoth! I can't wait to see a full grown picture next to you.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

here are some videos of hoshi!!! cute cute!

Amy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB6IGRPtILs


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute! Don't you wish that you could find things like a pillow so interesting? I am in love. I can't believe how fast she is growing already!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i know. she finds the strangest thing interesting.. like a wood chip... she could play with one for hours!!! then eat it...

here are a couple more videos  

not the best camera work but still adorable!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJWwznNfF3I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIOf2gfo_sM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## MitchellLawson (Nov 8, 2011)

How many shrimp do you have in that tank now? :O


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So cute that Kyle put away the phone to play with Hoshi! I love it. The second one is actually related to planted tanks cause I saw your fish tank on the counter. :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahha. i think it was a chocolate bar he put down.. you know its christmas when kyle is eating milk chocolate in bar form... a small glimpse of the tank.. 

probably around 100 cherries. they sometimes get picked off by the badis but they reproduce so fast you never notice. i sold around 200 out of the tank over the last 4-5months.. hardly put a dent in it. :O 

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIH6f3NVxlE


christmas video!!!

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cute video, Amy! Hoshi is just adorable! I'm going to have to back track and watch the other videos.

How have you been lately?

PS. Those are some ballin socks. :biggrin:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks  ive been SO freaking busy with everything! it seems i get no sleep and no work done.. but i think its just the puppy and the never ending list of things to do! i will be happy when christmas is over! i <3 christmas just not all the stress surrounding it! 

did you see the 70 gallon bowfront in the backround? future planted tank for my angels! after my rescue gets a new home.. anyone? LOL  jk

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> Thanks  ive been SO freaking busy with everything! it seems i get no sleep and no work done.. but i think its just the puppy and the never ending list of things to do! i will be happy when christmas is over! i <3 christmas just not all the stress surrounding it!
> 
> did you see the 70 gallon bowfront in the backround? future planted tank for my angels! after my rescue gets a new home.. anyone? LOL  jk
> 
> Amy


Haha, I can relate to that. Actually most of the time I'm busy procrastinating.. I'm getting pretty good at it. :hihi:

I thought I saw a tank of some sort! That's awesome, can't wait to see it up and running! We got a 95g wave tank in at work, and I kind of want it but I'm out of room.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO! I love how Jeeves is under the skirt and Hoshi is tucking in the kitty. :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol more like trying to assasinate the kitty! LOL 

well i got talked into taking a cheap table (150 dollars cheap including delivery and setup...) yeah and i hadnt even seen it and my mom was talking it up making it sound awesome... well its from the 60s and white with muticolored cushions... uke: not awesome but i at least can sell it for 250 (i did get a deal on it) after the christmas season... hmmmm.... at least i have a table with chairs... 

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

see what i mean.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am not going to say anything about your awesome video of your puppy and cat playing with thier new Christmas tree. I am just going to look and move on, creepy lurker style :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol i dont blame you i do it to your thread all the time   

they are pretty cute though  

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

True. As for the table, be careful with that. The Golden Girls might bust down your door and want to have some coffee around it :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

chad320 said:


> True. As for the table, be careful with that. The Golden Girls might bust down your door and want to have some coffee around it :hihi:


Bwahahahahahahaha! I don't remember the last time I literally laughed out loud reading a post, but there you have it. I <3 the golden girls, but boy did Blanche have horrible taste. Amy, have you thought about covering the chairs with other fabric? It could be pretty awesome with the right color.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

chad320 said:


> true. As for the table, be careful with that. The golden girls might bust down your door and want to have some coffee around it :hihi:


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

your cat is so cute! did you take the rim off this tank?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL i was thinking about it actually but how would i do the back rest part.. i dont even know how to take it out!!! good ol golden girls! Blanche did have wickidly bad taste but hey who doesnt make a mistake (or few) during their lifetime  

no i had this tank rebuilt without a rim on it. i dislike rimmed tanks... i use them dont get me wrong lol i need the extra tanks but for my "show tanks" i prefer rimless. 

i ended up WAY overpaying the glass shop guy to build my tank when kyle could have done it... i got some glass cut for my cube tank and kyle put it together.. looks sexy i gotta say.. still empty tho! :hihi: come on new year! 

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> LOL i was thinking about it actually but how would i do the back rest part.. i dont even know how to take it out!!! good ol golden girls! Blanche did have wickidly bad taste but hey who doesnt make a mistake (or few) during their lifetime
> 
> no i had this tank rebuilt without a rim on it. i dislike rimmed tanks... i use them dont get me wrong lol i need the extra tanks but for my "show tanks" i prefer rimless.
> 
> ...


Looks sexy indeed:wink:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahahaha nice.. i could set up a date with you and my tank.. you gotta come here because the tank doesnt travel well... *snicker* 

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> hahahahaha nice.. i could set up a date with you and my tank.. you gotta come here because the tank doesnt travel well... *snicker*
> 
> Amy


When is the date? :bounce: I am so excited  Canada is not too far away :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

the tank has no prior engagements so anytime your ready for the trip... if your driving maybe spring? LOL!!!!!

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> the tank has no prior engagements so anytime your ready for the trip... if your driving maybe spring? LOL!!!!!
> 
> Amy


Muahahahhahahahaha....good, still available, that's what I like to hear.


I am a super fast driver with a super fast car, so just be ready before Christmas. :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

READY!! i better do a water change... heh heh heh 

what kind of car?

(im a slight import nut) 

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> READY!! i better do a water change... heh heh heh
> 
> what kind of car?
> 
> ...


Hahahha, .....No need water change. Looks good as is.

As for the car. I don't think you will believe what I got :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
If you're into sports car and imports, then You will know this badboy.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

is it a skyline?????????? thats what i like to drive!  

dont keep me guessing!!! 

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok Ok Ok....
I won't let you keep on guessing.

The answer is, the one who wins this race on this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDP7Pty8Qnw


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*GTR!!!!!*
​ 
GGGGGGAAAAAAAAWWWWWWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!! drive it up!!!!!! do it!!!!! i wanna sit in it at least!!!!! can i drive it??? omg that would be so cool!!! there is only 3 or 4 GTR in alberta and i bet you ive seen all of them.​ 
this is the newly painted GTS-t Type M​ 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Cowgrl26?feature=mhee#p/u/6/MmtxpQqWgmQ​ 
ok...breath...ok....​ 
Amy​ 

about 5 or 6 years ago Kyle did a burnout on some old winter tires
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/Cruel_Vampire/?action=view&current=jan25122.mp4http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/Cruel_Vampire/?action=view&current=jan25122.mp4


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well i have no updates on the tank but here is a video update on the rhodesian ridgeback. she is playing with the cat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxqP4TzpOSM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Uggghhhh, finally, this journal is around. I tried to find it, but couldn't. My response is within your response below:



SkyGrl said:


> *GTR!!!!!*
> ​
> ****** *YUPPPPP*!!*roud:roud:roud:
> *
> ...


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> well i have no updates on the tank but here is a video update on the rhodesian ridgeback. she is playing with the cat.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxqP4TzpOSM&feature=youtu.be


How could that dog and cat get along???? Mine would never do such a thing.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

I am just the best dog trainer ever! LMAO JK! 

ok ok ill just go slow! i dont wanna break it!  i picked the color! i have taste! heh heh heh! 

i have big news in the car department... im getting a rolling chassis. slapping a motor in and hopefully it will be running for summer  woop woop! it just recently had a paint job to! its wine red! mmmmmmmm! 

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Such a cute video, Amy! Hoshi is sooo cute.  I like Jeeves as well.

Nice seeing you on here. :biggrin:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i am slowly working my way back on here.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> I am just the best dog trainer ever! LMAO JK!
> 
> ok ok ill just go slow! i dont wanna break it!  i picked the color! i have taste! heh heh heh!
> 
> ...


Then you need to train me.....I mean...mine. :hihi:
On car dept., would you please stop copying my color......:icon_twis


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

:hihi: *snicker* i am a Cesar millan fan girl (ok id marry him if i got a chance!) so i use the hand 'bite' tech.. it works... careful i can alpha roll at the drop of a hat!  

hah! im not copying you! your copying me!!! stop it geez!!!! 

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> :hihi: *snicker* i am a Cesar millan fan girl (ok id marry him if i got a chance!) so i use the hand 'bite' tech.. it works... careful i can alpha roll at the drop of a hat!
> 
> hah! im not copying you! your copying me!!! stop it geez!!!!
> 
> Amy


Really? you're his fan? He's good, but I think I am a little better. ** Cough Cough ...uh hummmmm :hihi: Just trying to keep it cool. 

I might not be good at Cat and Dog thing, but I know how to handle dogs. Big dogs specially.roud: The bigger the better, right?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahaha! bigger is better. i want a fench mastiff but its not gunna happen anytime soon. i think we'll be getting another rhodesian if anything right now. when we dont live in the city we would get a frenchie. dogs are easy... just treat them like horses LMAO!!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

HEY Cesar millan fan girl:

Where are the FTS?????


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> where are the fts?????



+1 :d


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ok today today! ill even make a short video... 

hah! just for you Sara! :hihi: 

Amy


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i only see words and no pictures


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


> ok today today! ill even make a short video...
> 
> hah! just for you Sara! :hihi:
> 
> Amy


I'll hold you to it. If you don't I'm holding your gift hostage until you show them! :flick:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Its uploading now. and the pics too. its got some pretty bad focus but its there. lol.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't see anything...............sigghhhh......


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*ok here are the pictures*

forgive the calcium deposits ont he tank.. the more i clean the worse they get.. sigh.

this tank has been neglected except for the bi weekly water change

please help me id my new plant.. its getting pink  

and my crypts.. anyone? 









double up the lights anyone.. just an experiment for a while. 









secondary light









ID?









otto









































ID?










well thats all for now folks..
ill post a llink of my video when its done uploading

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

look again green valley! 

Amy


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> look again green valley!
> 
> Amy


Look where? I don't see anything :tongue::tongue::tongue: JK.

Mmmm..mmm..mmm....That's sexy indeed. :hihi:
Awesome growth Sky. You know what's funny, I had a thread asking about Scarlet Badis as I LOVE THEM. But I was gonna put them with Shrimps, and everyone says that they will eat those baby shrimps, specially I got like 100 more baby shrimps. 

How long has this tank been running?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

mine did eat some shrimp and ill find a dead one everyonce and a while but i had well over 200 shrimp in the tank and even with 5 scarlets they couldnt keep up to the breeding. as long as you have moss and spots that the scarlets cant get at you will have shrimp. it matters when you keep them well fed too. 

the tank has been running since november is of 2010. so just over a year. i have not put much time into it. plus we did a move last june so it started over again basically. i had started the filter on a breeder tank before i had this tank set up. the filter has been running for 2 years. it was a great way to set up this tank. no waiting for cycling  

i think i will be doing that for the cube tank too. so easy. 

Amy


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Video!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOzedL5xz7Y&feature=youtu.be

haha... enjoy my awesome commentary.. no smack talk! 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That one plant looks like hygrophilia corymbrosa, but I am not sure. Maybe others will chime in? Nice on the water etching. I have the same issue. After awhile, it never comes clean. :/ Lovely looking tank, Amy!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice tank lurker


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Sara and Damon, it lurks like H. corymbosa. I also agree that your Scarlet badass could be the culprit for the slow down in your shrimp breeding. Hypolurkically, speaking of course.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LMAO! how did i not see these posts! lol i have been lacking in the lurking department!

a small update.. (no pics sorry) my christmas moss is growing out of control! with that extra light it expanding daily! i have given extra large clumps away to two ppl already. i have a christmas moss farm growing! 

and my hygrophilia corymbrosa has sprouted at least 6 new leaves and tonnes of roots!!

onto other news, we have moved the 140 gallon. added the caribe (was in a 25 gallon growout) and he is loving the 140. he has settled in well and is scooting around. also bought 3 swords (Echinodorus "red special) i do have pics of the new swords and of the 140 gallon. 

enjoy


















Caribe

















all the boys hanging out









the nice thing about this tank move is that we took off the backround and you can watch them from the front or back, as its a room divider. ill take some more pics of the room and you guys can sorta get an idea. 

the 3 tanks will be built into a wall that will encase all 3 tanks and have a door for an entrance. 

well im done lurking for today


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

those p's are awesome!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, wow Amy! It isnt very often that you see big HeALTHY fish like that. They always seem to be beat up with hole in the head disease. Nice job, this tank is awesome! Do the pirannas keep the vals mowed down or do you do that?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are amazing pictures and such healthy piranhas!!! Squeeeeeee!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

"squeeeeee!" lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your tank is looking great, lurker girl! :biggrin:


----------

